# Albums Baker's Dozen



## Art Rock

This game is based on the Musical Baker's Dozen game introduced earlier this year by Ingélou, and its follow up about movies.

The idea is that we take turns posting titles of albums (CD's or LP records) that meet a certain theme (e.g. album titles that include an animal, album covers that are predominantly green, and so on). Please do not google for answers - unless to confirm what you want to post. Albums can be from any genre of music.

Please copy the theme and previous titles from the preceding post and add your own. Also please include a picture of the album (How to add a picture). These pictures should not be copy/pasted in the next post!

Ideally, we would not post two or more titles in a row - wait for your next turn. If you like to play but have limited access, you can post three in a row, but then refrain from further posting to that theme.

Once we have 13 titles, the player posting the 13th can define the new theme and post the first title for that theme.

Try to keep the themes challenging (not e.g. Theme: records by the Rolling Stones), and not too generic.

If we feel 13 is too high, we can adjust to a lower number.

Let's see whether we have sufficient people interested to play this. If not, so be it. 

The previous two games were stopped on purpose after 100 lists. I have the feeling that would be a stretch for this theme, but the max is once again set at 100.

I'll kick off with the first theme in a moment. As in the previous game, I will keep a list of complete themes in this first post.

*ETA on 18 October: The focus should be on albums, not a song on an album meeting the theme.*

Themes:

1. Album titles containing at least one of the words black, white, or gray (grey).
2. Albums with front covers lacking any text.
3. Albums having a link to Greece (however tenuous).
4. Album titles containing the word day(s) and/or night(s).
5. Album title contains a number. One, 1, first and 1st all allowed.
6. Albums with a cover and/or title that includes any man-made flying device
7. Albums mentioning or depicting cities/countries
8. Albums with a household item on the cover
9. The colour red (in the title or prominently featured on the cover)
10. Fire. Mentioned or depicted.
11. Album with a bald person on the cover
12. Ocean, sea or lake, in the title or on the cover
13. The colour blue (in the title or prominently featured on the cover)
14. Weapons
15. Album covers that name or depict cars, trucks or buses
16. Album art depicting trees, shrubs, bushes and flowers.
17. Album art depicts children
18. Album art depicts motorcycles, scooters, bicycles, unicycles
19. The Moon!
20. Nationalities/countries in titles. 
21. Canines


----------



## Art Rock

Theme 1: Album titles containing at least one of the words black, white, or gray (grey).

1. White on Blonde (Texas)


----------



## KevinJS

Theme 1: Album titles containing at least one of the words black, white, or gray (grey).

1. White on Blonde (Texas)
2. Black Tie White Noise (David Bowie)


----------



## Bwv 1080

Theme 1: Album titles containing at least one of the words black, white, or gray (grey).

1. White on Blonde (Texas)
2. Black Tie White Noise (David Bowie)
3. White Light from the Mouth of Infinity (Swans)


----------



## SanAntone

Theme 1: Album titles containing at least one of the words black, white, or gray (grey).

1. White on Blonde (Texas)
2. Black Tie White Noise (David Bowie)
3. White Light from the Mouth of Infinity (Swans)
4. Black Sabbath (Black Sabbath)


----------



## Art Rock

Theme 1: Album titles containing at least one of the words black, white, or gray (grey).

1. White on Blonde (Texas)
2. Black Tie White Noise (David Bowie)
3. White Light from the Mouth of Infinity (Swans)
4. Black Sabbath (Black Sabbath)
5. Back in Black (AC/DC)


----------



## KevinJS

Theme 1: Album titles containing at least one of the words black, white, or gray (grey).

1. White on Blonde (Texas)
2. Black Tie White Noise (David Bowie)
3. White Light from the Mouth of Infinity (Swans)
4. Black Sabbath (Black Sabbath)
5. Back in Black (AC/DC)
6. White Rock (Rick Wakeman)


----------



## Malx

Theme 1: Album titles containing at least one of the words black, white, or gray (grey).

1. White on Blonde (Texas)
2. Black Tie White Noise (David Bowie)
3. White Light from the Mouth of Infinity (Swans)
4. Black Sabbath (Black Sabbath)
5. Back in Black (AC/DC)
6. White Rock (Rick Wakeman)
7. The Aerosol Grey Machine (Van Der Graaf Generator).


----------



## KevinJS

Theme 1: Album titles containing at least one of the words black, white, or gray (grey).

1. White on Blonde (Texas)
2. Black Tie White Noise (David Bowie)
3. White Light from the Mouth of Infinity (Swans)
4. Black Sabbath (Black Sabbath)
5. Back in Black (AC/DC)
6. White Rock (Rick Wakeman)
7. The Aerosol Grey Machine (Van Der Graaf Generator).
8. Black Clouds and Silver Linings (Dream Theater)


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

1. White on Blonde (Texas)
2. Black Tie White Noise (David Bowie)
3. White Light from the Mouth of Infinity (Swans)
4. Black Sabbath (Black Sabbath)
5. Back in Black (AC/DC)
6. White Rock (Rick Wakeman)
7. The Aerosol Grey Machine (Van Der Graaf Generator).
8. Black Clouds and Silver Linings (Dream Theater)
9. Black in the saddle (Cowboy Troy)


----------



## Rogerx

Theme 1: Album titles containing at least one of the words black, white, or gray (grey).




1. White on Blonde (Texas)
2. Black Tie White Noise (David Bowie)
3. White Light from the Mouth of Infinity (Swans)
4. Black Sabbath (Black Sabbath)
5. Back in Black (AC/DC)
6. White Rock (Rick Wakeman)
7. The Aerosol Grey Machine (Van Der Graaf Generator).
8. Black Clouds and Silver Linings (Dream Theater)
9. Black in the saddle (Cowboy Troy)Social Distortion
10. White Pony (Deftones)


----------



## Rogerx

wrong thread sorry


----------



## KevinJS

^^^Three to go yet. 13 per theme.


----------



## Art Rock

Theme 1: Album titles containing at least one of the words black, white, or gray (grey).

1. White on Blonde (Texas)
2. Black Tie White Noise (David Bowie)
3. White Light from the Mouth of Infinity (Swans)
4. Black Sabbath (Black Sabbath)
5. Back in Black (AC/DC)
6. White Rock (Rick Wakeman)
7. The Aerosol Grey Machine (Van Der Graaf Generator).
8. Black Clouds and Silver Linings (Dream Theater)
9. Black in the saddle (Cowboy Troy)Social Distortion
10. White Pony (Deftones) 
11. White Chalk (PJ Harvey)


----------



## KevinJS

Theme 1: Album titles containing at least one of the words black, white, or gray (grey).

1. White on Blonde (Texas)
2. Black Tie White Noise (David Bowie)
3. White Light from the Mouth of Infinity (Swans)
4. Black Sabbath (Black Sabbath)
5. Back in Black (AC/DC)
6. White Rock (Rick Wakeman)
7. The Aerosol Grey Machine (Van Der Graaf Generator).
8. Black Clouds and Silver Linings (Dream Theater)
9. Black in the saddle (Cowboy Troy)Social Distortion
10. White Pony (Deftones) 
11. White Chalk (PJ Harvey)
12. Farewell To The Greys (Royal Scots Dragoon Guards)


----------



## Art Rock

Theme 1: Album titles containing at least one of the words black, white, or gray (grey).

1. White on Blonde (Texas)
2. Black Tie White Noise (David Bowie)
3. White Light from the Mouth of Infinity (Swans)
4. Black Sabbath (Black Sabbath)
5. Back in Black (AC/DC)
6. White Rock (Rick Wakeman)
7. The Aerosol Grey Machine (Van Der Graaf Generator).
8. Black Clouds and Silver Linings (Dream Theater)
9. Black in the saddle (Cowboy Troy)Social Distortion
10. White Pony (Deftones)
11. White Chalk (PJ Harvey)
12. Farewell To The Greys (Royal Scots Dragoon Guards)
13. In The Land Of Grey And Pink (Caravan)


----------



## Art Rock

Theme 2: Albums with front covers lacking any text.

1. Meddle (Pink Floyd)


----------



## jegreenwood

Theme 2: Albums with front covers lacking any text.

1. Meddle (Pink Floyd)
2. Music From Big Pink (The Band)


----------



## Art Rock

Theme 2: Albums with front covers lacking any text.

1. Meddle (Pink Floyd)
2. Music From Big Pink (The Band)
3. All Mirrors (Angel Olsen)


----------



## KevinJS

Theme 2: Albums with front covers lacking any text.

1. Meddle (Pink Floyd)
2. Music From Big Pink (The Band)
3. All Mirrors (Angel Olsen)
4. Atom Heart Mother (Pink Floyd)


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Theme 2: Albums with front covers lacking any text.

1. Meddle (Pink Floyd)
2. Music From Big Pink (The Band)
3. All Mirrors (Angel Olsen)
4. Atom Heart Mother (Pink Floyd
5. Its Only Rock 'N Roll (The Rolling Stones)


----------



## KevinJS

Theme 2: Albums with front covers lacking any text.

1. Meddle (Pink Floyd)
2. Music From Big Pink (The Band)
3. All Mirrors (Angel Olsen)
4. Atom Heart Mother (Pink Floyd
5. Its Only Rock 'N Roll (The Rolling Stones)
6. Absolution (reissue) (Muse)


----------



## Art Rock

Theme 2: Albums with front covers lacking any text.

1. Meddle (Pink Floyd)
2. Music From Big Pink (The Band)
3. All Mirrors (Angel Olsen)
4. Atom Heart Mother (Pink Floyd
5. Its Only Rock 'N Roll (The Rolling Stones)
6. Absolution (reissue) (Muse)
7. Si On Avait Besoin d'Une Cinquième Saison (Harmonium)


----------



## KevinJS

Theme 2: Albums with front covers lacking any text.

1. Meddle (Pink Floyd)
2. Music From Big Pink (The Band)
3. All Mirrors (Angel Olsen)
4. Atom Heart Mother (Pink Floyd
5. Its Only Rock 'N Roll (The Rolling Stones)
6. Absolution (reissue) (Muse)
7. Si On Avait Besoin d'Une Cinquième Saison (Harmonium)
8. Houses Of The Holy (Led Zeppelin)


----------



## Jay

Theme 2: Albums with front covers lacking any text.

1. Meddle (Pink Floyd)
2. Music From Big Pink (The Band)
3. All Mirrors (Angel Olsen)
4. Atom Heart Mother (Pink Floyd
5. Its Only Rock 'N Roll (The Rolling Stones)
6. Absolution (reissue) (Muse)
7. Si On Avait Besoin d'Une Cinquième Saison (Harmonium)
8. Houses Of The Holy (Led Zeppelin)
9. In The Court of The Crimson King [KC]


----------



## Art Rock

Theme 2: Albums with front covers lacking any text.

1. Meddle (Pink Floyd)
2. Music From Big Pink (The Band)
3. All Mirrors (Angel Olsen)
4. Atom Heart Mother (Pink Floyd
5. Its Only Rock 'N Roll (The Rolling Stones)
6. Absolution (reissue) (Muse)
7. Si On Avait Besoin d'Une Cinquième Saison (Harmonium)
8. Houses Of The Holy (Led Zeppelin)
9. In The Court of The Crimson King [KC]
10. Unknown Pleasures (Joy Division)


----------



## Jay

Theme 2: Albums with front covers lacking any text.

1. Meddle (Pink Floyd)
2. Music From Big Pink (The Band)
3. All Mirrors (Angel Olsen)
4. Atom Heart Mother (Pink Floyd
5. Its Only Rock 'N Roll (The Rolling Stones)
6. Absolution (reissue) (Muse)
7. Si On Avait Besoin d'Une Cinquième Saison (Harmonium)
8. Houses Of The Holy (Led Zeppelin)
9. In The Court of The Crimson King [KC]
10. Unknown Pleasures (Joy Division)
11. In The Wake of Poseidon [KC]


----------



## KevinJS

Theme 2: Albums with front covers lacking any text.

1. Meddle (Pink Floyd)
2. Music From Big Pink (The Band)
3. All Mirrors (Angel Olsen)
4. Atom Heart Mother (Pink Floyd
5. Its Only Rock 'N Roll (The Rolling Stones)
6. Absolution (reissue) (Muse)
7. Si On Avait Besoin d'Une Cinquième Saison (Harmonium)
8. Houses Of The Holy (Led Zeppelin)
9. In The Court of The Crimson King [KC]
10. Unknown Pleasures (Joy Division)
11. In The Wake of Poseidon [KC]
12. Division Bell (Pink Floyd)


----------



## Art Rock

Theme 2: Albums with front covers lacking any text.

1. Meddle (Pink Floyd)
2. Music From Big Pink (The Band)
3. All Mirrors (Angel Olsen)
4. Atom Heart Mother (Pink Floyd
5. Its Only Rock 'N Roll (The Rolling Stones)
6. Absolution (reissue) (Muse)
7. Si On Avait Besoin d'Une Cinquième Saison (Harmonium)
8. Houses Of The Holy (Led Zeppelin)
9. In The Court of The Crimson King [KC]
10. Unknown Pleasures (Joy Division)
11. In The Wake of Poseidon [KC]
12. Division Bell (Pink Floyd)
13. Scratch My Back (Peter Gabriel)










I picked the first two themes - one of the other players can pick the third.


----------



## KevinJS

Theme 3 - Albums having a link to Greece (however tenuous)

1. Hemispheres (Rush) - link is Greek mythology (Apollo and Dionysus)


----------



## Art Rock

Theme 3 - Albums having a link to Greece (however tenuous)

1. Hemispheres (Rush) - link is mythology
2. Red Queen to Gryphon Three (Gryphon) - gryphon first mentioned in Greek mythology


----------



## starthrower

Theme 3 - Albums having a link to Greece (however tenuous)

1. Hemispheres (Rush) - link is mythology
2. Red Queen to Gryphon Three (Gryphon) - gryphon first mentioned in Greek mythology
3. Supersister: Iskander


----------



## KevinJS

Theme 3 - Albums having a link to Greece (however tenuous)

1. Hemispheres (Rush) - link is mythology
2. Red Queen to Gryphon Three (Gryphon) - gryphon first mentioned in Greek mythology
3. Supersister: Iskander
4. Yanni Live at the Acropolis


----------



## Art Rock

Theme 3 - Albums having a link to Greece (however tenuous)

1. Hemispheres (Rush)
2. Red Queen to Gryphon Three (Gryphon)
3. Supersister: Iskander
4. Yanni Live at the Acropolis 
5. Apollo: Atmospheres and Soundtracks (Brian Eno)


----------



## KevinJS

Theme 3 - Albums having a link to Greece (however tenuous)

1. Hemispheres (Rush)
2. Red Queen to Gryphon Three (Gryphon)
3. Supersister: Iskander
4. Yanni Live at the Acropolis 
5. Apollo: Atmospheres and Soundtracks (Brian Eno)
6. Dalida (Dalida)


----------



## Art Rock

Theme 3 - Albums having a link to Greece (however tenuous)

1. Hemispheres (Rush)
2. Red Queen to Gryphon Three (Gryphon)
3. Supersister: Iskander
4. Yanni Live at the Acropolis
5. Apollo: Atmospheres and Soundtracks (Brian Eno)
6. Dalida (Dalida)
7. 666 (Aphrodite's Child)


----------



## KevinJS

Theme 3 - Albums having a link to Greece (however tenuous)

1. Hemispheres (Rush)
2. Red Queen to Gryphon Three (Gryphon)
3. Supersister: Iskander
4. Yanni Live at the Acropolis
5. Apollo: Atmospheres and Soundtracks (Brian Eno)
6. Dalida (Dalida)
7. 666 (Aphrodite's Child)
8. The Friends of Mr Cairo (Jon & Vangelis)


----------



## Art Rock

Theme 3 - Albums having a link to Greece (however tenuous)

1. Hemispheres (Rush)
2. Red Queen to Gryphon Three (Gryphon)
3. Supersister: Iskander
4. Yanni Live at the Acropolis
5. Apollo: Atmospheres and Soundtracks (Brian Eno)
6. Dalida (Dalida)
7. 666 (Aphrodite's Child)
8. The Friends of Mr Cairo (Jon & Vangelis)
9. In the Wake of Poseidon (King Crimson)










This was fun. I'm signing off for today though.


----------



## Taplow

Theme 3 - Albums having a link to Greece (however tenuous)

1. Hemispheres (Rush)
2. Red Queen to Gryphon Three (Gryphon)
3. Supersister: Iskander
4. Yanni Live at the Acropolis
5. Apollo: Atmospheres and Soundtracks (Brian Eno)
6. Dalida (Dalida)
7. 666 (Aphrodite's Child)
8. The Friends of Mr Cairo (Jon & Vangelis)
9. In the Wake of Poseidon (King Crimson)
10. Emerson, Lake & Palmer (eponymous debut album - contained the track: The Three Fates: Clotho/Lachesis/Atropos)


----------



## KevinJS

Theme 3 - Albums having a link to Greece (however tenuous)

1. Hemispheres (Rush)
2. Red Queen to Gryphon Three (Gryphon)
3. Supersister: Iskander
4. Yanni Live at the Acropolis
5. Apollo: Atmospheres and Soundtracks (Brian Eno)
6. Dalida (Dalida)
7. 666 (Aphrodite's Child)
8. The Friends of Mr Cairo (Jon & Vangelis)
9. In the Wake of Poseidon (King Crimson)
10. Emerson, Lake & Palmer (eponymous debut album - contained the track: The Three Fates: Clotho/Lachesis/Atropos)
11. The Best of Mary Hopkin (incl. Those Were The Days/Hamena Onira)


----------



## Tchaikov6

Theme 3 - Albums having a link to Greece (however tenuous)

1. Hemispheres (Rush)
2. Red Queen to Gryphon Three (Gryphon)
3. Supersister: Iskander
4. Yanni Live at the Acropolis
5. Apollo: Atmospheres and Soundtracks (Brian Eno)
6. Dalida (Dalida)
7. 666 (Aphrodite's Child)
8. The Friends of Mr Cairo (Jon & Vangelis)
9. In the Wake of Poseidon (King Crimson)
10. Emerson, Lake & Palmer (eponymous debut album - contained the track: The Three Fates: Clotho/Lachesis/Atropos)
11. The Best of Mary Hopkin (incl. Those Were The Days/Hamena Onira)
12. A Beginner's Mind (Sufjan Stevens & Angelo de Augustine, contained the track: Olympus)


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Art Rock

Theme 3 - Albums having a link to Greece (however tenuous)

1. Hemispheres (Rush)
2. Red Queen to Gryphon Three (Gryphon)
3. Supersister: Iskander
4. Yanni Live at the Acropolis
5. Apollo: Atmospheres and Soundtracks (Brian Eno)
6. Dalida (Dalida)
7. 666 (Aphrodite's Child)
8. The Friends of Mr Cairo (Jon & Vangelis)
9. In the Wake of Poseidon (King Crimson)
10. Emerson, Lake & Palmer (eponymous debut album)
11. The Best of Mary Hopkin 
12. A Beginner's Mind (Sufjan Stevens & Angelo de Augustine)
13. Ariadne auf Naxos (R Strauss/Kempe)










Any player can start the next theme.


----------



## KevinJS

OK. Here goes. Space travel. If it’s not immediately apparent, feel free to give details explaining your entry. The universe is your oyster. 

1. Queen - Night At The Opera (Track ‘39 is about time dilation resulting from faster-than-light travel)


----------



## KevinJS

Oops. Forgot album art for the last post. Here it is.


----------



## Art Rock

The idea of the game was to really focus on albums - not on isolated songs. We have done a Bakers Dozen on songs.


----------



## KevinJS

Art Rock said:


> Let's run this, but the idea of the game was to really focus on albums - not on isolated songs. We have done a Bakers Dozen on songs.


Yup. Hence the album art for "Night At The Opera". My focus, as always, is on the album. I don't do compilations. I'm actually trying here, in spite of several hours in the bar. Other posts can expand on the theme. Are you going to disallow Signals because Countdown is the only space-themed song?

What's Dutch for "Cheers!"?


----------



## Art Rock

I'll try again (proost): when the theme is inviting mostly answers naming albums because of one single song on the album, it is no longer about albums in my opinion (even if you post the album title and the cover), but about songs. Different subject - and one that we have done. I would have the same objection against Signals because Countdown is the only space-themed song, or Royal Bed Bouncer because Chance for a Lifetime is the only space-themed song.


----------



## Art Rock

Theme 4: Album titles containing the word day(s) and/or night(s).

1. One Of These Nights (Eagles)


----------



## Malx

Theme 4: Album titles containing the word day(s) and/or night(s).

1. One Of These Nights (Eagles)
*2. The Night Watch (King Crimson)*


----------



## Art Rock

Theme 4: Album titles containing the word day(s) and/or night(s).

1. One Of These Nights (Eagles)
2. The Night Watch (King Crimson)
3. Night and Day (Joe Jackson)


----------



## D Smith

Theme 4: Album titles containing the word day(s) and/or night(s).

1. One Of These Nights (Eagles)
2. The Night Watch (King Crimson)
3. Night and Day (Joe Jackson)
4. A Hard Day's Night (The Beatles)


----------



## Art Rock

Theme 4: Album titles containing the word day(s) and/or night(s).

1. One Of These Nights (Eagles)
2. The Night Watch (King Crimson)
3. Night and Day (Joe Jackson)
4. A Hard Day's Night (The Beatles)
5. 300 Days at Sea (Heather Nova)


----------



## KevinJS

Theme 4: Album titles containing the word day(s) and/or night(s).

1. One Of These Nights (Eagles)
2. The Night Watch (King Crimson)
3. Night and Day (Joe Jackson)
4. A Hard Day's Night (The Beatles)
5. 300 Days at Sea (Heather Nova)
6. Day For Night (The Tragically Hip)


----------



## Malx

Theme 4: Album titles containing the word day(s) and/or night(s).

1. One Of These Nights (Eagles)
2. The Night Watch (King Crimson)
3. Night and Day (Joe Jackson)
4. A Hard Day's Night (The Beatles)
5. 300 Days at Sea (Heather Nova)
6. Day For Night (The Tragically Hip)
*7. Strange Days (The Doors)*


----------



## Jay

Theme 4: Album titles containing the word day(s) and/or night(s).

1. One Of These Nights (Eagles)
2. The Night Watch (King Crimson)
3. Night and Day (Joe Jackson)
4. A Hard Day's Night (The Beatles)
5. 300 Days at Sea (Heather Nova)
6. Day For Night (The Tragically Hip)
7. Strange Days (The Doors)
8. Chameleon In the Shadow of Night [Peter Hammill]


----------



## Taplow

Theme 4: Album titles containing the word day(s) and/or night(s).

1. One Of These Nights (Eagles)
2. The Night Watch (King Crimson)
3. Night and Day (Joe Jackson)
4. A Hard Day's Night (The Beatles)
5. 300 Days at Sea (Heather Nova)
6. Day For Night (The Tragically Hip)
7. Strange Days (The Doors)
8. Chameleon In the Shadow of Night [Peter Hammill]
9. Midnight Express (Soundtrack by Giorgio Moroder)


----------



## Art Rock

Theme 4: Album titles containing the word day(s) and/or night(s).

1. One Of These Nights (Eagles)
2. The Night Watch (King Crimson)
3. Night and Day (Joe Jackson)
4. A Hard Day's Night (The Beatles)
5. 300 Days at Sea (Heather Nova)
6. Day For Night (The Tragically Hip)
7. Strange Days (The Doors)
8. Chameleon In the Shadow of Night [Peter Hammill]
9. Midnight Express (Soundtrack by Giorgio Moroder)
10. Night of Hunters (Tori Amos)


----------



## KevinJS

Theme 4: Album titles containing the word day(s) and/or night(s).

1. One Of These Nights (Eagles)
2. The Night Watch (King Crimson)
3. Night and Day (Joe Jackson)
4. A Hard Day's Night (The Beatles)
5. 300 Days at Sea (Heather Nova)
6. Day For Night (The Tragically Hip)
7. Strange Days (The Doors)
8. Chameleon In the Shadow of Night [Peter Hammill]
9. Midnight Express (Soundtrack by Giorgio Moroder)
10. Night of Hunters (Tori Amos)
11. Days Of Future Passed (Moody Blues)


----------



## Tchaikov6

Theme 4: Album titles containing the word day(s) and/or night(s).

1. One Of These Nights (Eagles)
2. The Night Watch (King Crimson)
3. Night and Day (Joe Jackson)
4. A Hard Day's Night (The Beatles)
5. 300 Days at Sea (Heather Nova)
6. Day For Night (The Tragically Hip)
7. Strange Days (The Doors)
8. Chameleon In the Shadow of Night [Peter Hammill]
9. Midnight Express (Soundtrack by Giorgio Moroder)
10. Night of Hunters (Tori Amos)
11. Days Of Future Passed (Moody Blues)
12. Fly by Night (Rush)


----------



## KevinJS

Theme 4: Album titles containing the word day(s) and/or night(s).

1. One Of These Nights (Eagles)
2. The Night Watch (King Crimson)
3. Night and Day (Joe Jackson)
4. A Hard Day's Night (The Beatles)
5. 300 Days at Sea (Heather Nova)
6. Day For Night (The Tragically Hip)
7. Strange Days (The Doors)
8. Chameleon In the Shadow of Night [Peter Hammill]
9. Midnight Express (Soundtrack by Giorgio Moroder)
10. Night of Hunters (Tori Amos)
11. Days Of Future Passed (Moody Blues)
12. Fly by Night (Rush)
13. Long Misty Days (Robin Trower)


----------



## KevinJS

Theme 5. Album title contains a number. One, 1, first and 1st all allowed.

1. Third Stage (Boston)


----------



## D Smith

Theme 5. Album title contains a number. One, 1, first and 1st all allowed.

1. Third Stage (Boston)
2. Ones and Zeros (Monsters Are Waiting)


----------



## SixFootScowl

Theme 5. Album title contains a number. One, 1, first and 1st all allowed.

1. Third Stage (Boston)
2. Ones and Zeros (Monsters Are Waiting)
3. Second Winter (Johnny Winter)


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

1. Third Stage (Boston)
2. Ones and Zeros (Monsters Are Waiting)
3. Second Winter (Johnny Winter)
4. #7 (George Strait)


----------



## Jay

1. Third Stage (Boston)
2. Ones and Zeros (Monsters Are Waiting)
3. Second Winter (Johnny Winter)
4. #7 (George Strait)
5. Fifth [Soft Machine]


----------



## KevinJS

1. Third Stage (Boston)
2. Ones and Zeros (Monsters Are Waiting)
3. Second Winter (Johnny Winter)
4. #7 (George Strait)
5. Fifth [Soft Machine]
6. Going For The One (Yes)


----------



## pianozach

Theme 5. Album title contains a number. One, 1, first and 1st all allowed.

1. Third Stage (Boston)
2. Ones and Zeros (Monsters Are Waiting)
3. Second Winter (Johnny Winter)
4. #7 (George Strait)
5. Fifth [Soft Machine]
6. Going For The One (Yes)
7. Thirty Three & 1/3 (George Harrison)


----------



## KevinJS

Theme 5. Album title contains a number. One, 1, first and 1st all allowed.

1. Third Stage (Boston)
2. Ones and Zeros (Monsters Are Waiting)
3. Second Winter (Johnny Winter)
4. #7 (George Strait)
5. Fifth [Soft Machine]
6. Going For The One (Yes)
7. Thirty Three & 1/3 (George Harrison)
8. 2112 (Rush)


----------



## Art Rock

Theme 5. Album title contains a number. One, 1, first and 1st all allowed.

1. Third Stage (Boston)
2. Ones and Zeros (Monsters Are Waiting)
3. Second Winter (Johnny Winter)
4. #7 (George Strait)
5. Fifth [Soft Machine]
6. Going For The One (Yes)
7. Thirty Three & 1/3 (George Harrison)
8. 2112 (Rush)
9. Hymns of the 49th Parallel (k.d. lang)


----------



## Jay

Theme 5. Album title contains a number. One, 1, first and 1st all allowed.

1. Third Stage (Boston)
2. Ones and Zeros (Monsters Are Waiting)
3. Second Winter (Johnny Winter)
4. #7 (George Strait)
5. Fifth [Soft Machine]
6. Going For The One (Yes)
7. Thirty Three & 1/3 (George Harrison)
8. 2112 (Rush)
9. Hymns of the 49th Parallel (k.d. lang)
10) Seventh Sojourn [Moody Blues]


----------



## pianozach

Theme 5. Album title contains a number. One, 1, first and 1st all allowed.

1. Third Stage (Boston)
2. Ones and Zeros (Monsters Are Waiting)
3. Second Winter (Johnny Winter)
4. #7 (George Strait)
5. Fifth [Soft Machine]
6. Going For The One (Yes)
7. Thirty Three & 1/3 (George Harrison)
8. 2112 (Rush)
9. Hymns of the 49th Parallel (k.d. lang)
10) Seventh Sojourn [Moody Blues]
11. 2nd Wind (Todd Rundgren)


----------



## Art Rock

Theme 5. Album title contains a number. One, 1, first and 1st all allowed.

1. Third Stage (Boston)
2. Ones and Zeros (Monsters Are Waiting)
3. Second Winter (Johnny Winter)
4. #7 (George Strait)
5. Fifth [Soft Machine]
6. Going For The One (Yes)
7. Thirty Three & 1/3 (George Harrison)
8. 2112 (Rush)
9. Hymns of the 49th Parallel (k.d. lang)
10) Seventh Sojourn [Moody Blues]
11. 2nd Wind (Todd Rundgren) 
12. New Gold Dream (81-82-83-84) (Simple Minds)


----------



## KevinJS

Theme 5. Album title contains a number. One, 1, first and 1st all allowed.

1. Third Stage (Boston)
2. Ones and Zeros (Monsters Are Waiting)
3. Second Winter (Johnny Winter)
4. #7 (George Strait)
5. Fifth [Soft Machine]
6. Going For The One (Yes)
7. Thirty Three & 1/3 (George Harrison)
8. 2112 (Rush)
9. Hymns of the 49th Parallel (k.d. lang)
10) Seventh Sojourn [Moody Blues]
11. 2nd Wind (Todd Rundgren) 
12. New Gold Dream (81-82-83-84) (Simple Minds)
13. …And Then There Were Three… (Genesis)


----------



## KevinJS

Someone else can post the next one.


----------



## Art Rock

Let's see whether this can go to 13...

Theme 6. Albums with a cover and/or title that includes any man-made flying device.

1. Secret Treaties (Blue Öyster Cult)


----------



## SixFootScowl

Theme 6. Albums with a cover and/or title that includes any man-made flying device.

1. Secret Treaties (Blue Öyster Cult)
2. Going Places (Herb Alpert and the Tijuana Brass)


----------



## KevinJS

Theme 6. Albums with a cover and/or title that includes any man-made flying device.

1. Secret Treaties (Blue Öyster Cult)
2. Going Places (Herb Alpert and the Tijuana Brass)
3. SMPT-e (Transatlantic)


----------



## Art Rock

Theme 6. Albums with a cover and/or title that includes any man-made flying device.

1. Secret Treaties (Blue Öyster Cult)
2. Going Places (Herb Alpert and the Tijuana Brass)
3. SMPT-e (Transatlantic)
4. The Smoker You Drink, the Player You Get (Joe Walsh)


----------



## KevinJS

Theme 6. Albums with a cover and/or title that includes any man-made flying device.

1. Secret Treaties (Blue Öyster Cult)
2. Going Places (Herb Alpert and the Tijuana Brass)
3. SMPT-e (Transatlantic)
4. The Smoker You Drink, the Player You Get (Joe Walsh)
5. Arrival (ABBA)


----------



## D Smith

Theme 6. Albums with a cover and/or title that includes any man-made flying device.

1. Secret Treaties (Blue Öyster Cult)
2. Going Places (Herb Alpert and the Tijuana Brass)
3. SMPT-e (Transatlantic)
4. The Smoker You Drink, the Player You Get (Joe Walsh)
5. Arrival (ABBA)
6. After Bathing at Baxter's (Jefferson Airplane)


----------



## KevinJS

Theme 6. Albums with a cover and/or title that includes any man-made flying device.

1. Secret Treaties (Blue Öyster Cult)
2. Going Places (Herb Alpert and the Tijuana Brass)
3. SMPT-e (Transatlantic)
4. The Smoker You Drink, the Player You Get (Joe Walsh)
5. Arrival (ABBA)
6. After Bathing at Baxter's (Jefferson Airplane)
7. Flight 666 (Iron Maiden)


----------



## Art Rock

Theme 6. Albums with a cover and/or title that includes any man-made flying device.

1. Secret Treaties (Blue Öyster Cult)
2. Going Places (Herb Alpert and the Tijuana Brass)
3. SMPT-e (Transatlantic)
4. The Smoker You Drink, the Player You Get (Joe Walsh)
5. Arrival (ABBA)
6. After Bathing at Baxter's (Jefferson Airplane)
7. Flight 666 (Iron Maiden)
8. Five Miles Out (Mike Oldfield)


----------



## KevinJS

Theme 6. Albums with a cover and/or title that includes any man-made flying device.

1. Secret Treaties (Blue Öyster Cult)
2. Going Places (Herb Alpert and the Tijuana Brass)
3. SMPT-e (Transatlantic)
4. The Smoker You Drink, the Player You Get (Joe Walsh)
5. Arrival (ABBA)
6. After Bathing at Baxter's (Jefferson Airplane)
7. Flight 666 (Iron Maiden)
8. Five Miles Out (Mike Oldfield)
9. The Astonishing (Dream Theater)


----------



## Taplow

Theme 6. Albums with a cover and/or title that includes any man-made flying device.

1. Secret Treaties (Blue Öyster Cult)
2. Going Places (Herb Alpert and the Tijuana Brass)
3. SMPT-e (Transatlantic)
4. The Smoker You Drink, the Player You Get (Joe Walsh)
5. Arrival (ABBA)
6. After Bathing at Baxter's (Jefferson Airplane)
7. Flight 666 (Iron Maiden)
8. Five Miles Out (Mike Oldfield)
9. The Astonishing (Dream Theater)
10. Olias of Sunhillow (Jon Anderson)


----------



## KevinJS

Theme 6. Albums with a cover and/or title that includes any man-made flying device.

1. Secret Treaties (Blue Öyster Cult)
2. Going Places (Herb Alpert and the Tijuana Brass)
3. SMPT-e (Transatlantic)
4. The Smoker You Drink, the Player You Get (Joe Walsh)
5. Arrival (ABBA)
6. After Bathing at Baxter's (Jefferson Airplane)
7. Flight 666 (Iron Maiden)
8. Five Miles Out (Mike Oldfield)
9. The Astonishing (Dream Theater)
10. Olias of Sunhillow (Jon Anderson)
11. Jet Lag (PFM)


----------



## Bwv 1080

Theme 6. Albums with a cover and/or title that includes any man-made flying device.

1. Secret Treaties (Blue Öyster Cult)
2. Going Places (Herb Alpert and the Tijuana Brass)
3. SMPT-e (Transatlantic)
4. The Smoker You Drink, the Player You Get (Joe Walsh)
5. Arrival (ABBA)
6. After Bathing at Baxter's (Jefferson Airplane)
7. Flight 666 (Iron Maiden)
8. Five Miles Out (Mike Oldfield)
9. The Astonishing (Dream Theater)
10. Olias of Sunhillow (Jon Anderson)
11. Jet Lag (PFM)
12. Gotta do the obvious one


----------



## KevinJS

Theme 6. Albums with a cover and/or title that includes any man-made flying device.

1. Secret Treaties (Blue Öyster Cult)
2. Going Places (Herb Alpert and the Tijuana Brass)
3. SMPT-e (Transatlantic)
4. The Smoker You Drink, the Player You Get (Joe Walsh)
5. Arrival (ABBA)
6. After Bathing at Baxter's (Jefferson Airplane)
7. Flight 666 (Iron Maiden)
8. Five Miles Out (Mike Oldfield)
9. The Astonishing (Dream Theater)
10. Olias of Sunhillow (Jon Anderson)
11. Jet Lag (PFM)
12. Gotta do the obvious one
13. The Great Balloon Race (Sky)


----------



## Art Rock

EDIT: just too late. I'll leave my choice here..

Spitfire Prelude and Fugue (Walton/Groves)


----------



## KevinJS

Theme 7. Albums mentioning or depicting cities/countries.

1. Sailing To Philadelphia (Mark Knopfler)


----------



## Art Rock

Theme 7. Albums mentioning or depicting cities/countries.

1. Sailing To Philadelphia (Mark Knopfler)
2. Vienna (Ultravox)


----------



## KevinJS

Theme 7. Albums mentioning or depicting cities/countries.

1. Sailing To Philadelphia (Mark Knopfler)
2. Vienna (Ultravox)
3. Notre Dame de Paris (Plamondon/Cocciante)


----------



## Art Rock

Theme 7. Albums mentioning or depicting cities/countries.

1. Sailing To Philadelphia (Mark Knopfler)
2. Vienna (Ultravox)
3. Notre Dame de Paris (Plamondon/Cocciante)
4. Görlitz (Pulsar)


----------



## KevinJS

Theme 7. Albums mentioning or depicting cities/countries.

1. Sailing To Philadelphia (Mark Knopfler)
2. Vienna (Ultravox)
3. Notre Dame de Paris (Plamondon/Cocciante)
4. Görlitz (Pulsar)
5. Strange Day In Berlin (Sally Oldfield)


----------



## SixFootScowl

]Theme 7. Albums mentioning or depicting cities/countries.

1. Sailing To Philadelphia (Mark Knopfler)
2. Vienna (Ultravox)
3. Notre Dame de Paris (Plamondon/Cocciante)
4. Görlitz (Pulsar)
5. Strange Day In Berlin (Sally Oldfield)
6. Live in New York City '97 (Johnny Winter)


----------



## Art Rock

Theme 7. Albums mentioning or depicting cities/countries.

1. Sailing To Philadelphia (Mark Knopfler)
2. Vienna (Ultravox)
3. Notre Dame de Paris (Plamondon/Cocciante)
4. Görlitz (Pulsar)
5. Strange Day In Berlin (Sally Oldfield)
6. Live in New York City '97 (Johnny Winter)
7. London Calling (The Clash)


----------



## KevinJS

Theme 7. Albums mentioning or depicting cities/countries.

1. Sailing To Philadelphia (Mark Knopfler)
2. Vienna (Ultravox)
3. Notre Dame de Paris (Plamondon/Cocciante)
4. Görlitz (Pulsar)
5. Strange Day In Berlin (Sally Oldfield)
6. Live in New York City '97 (Johnny Winter)
7. London Calling (The Clash)
8. Barcelona (Freddie Mercury/Monserrat Caballé)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Theme 7. Albums mentioning or depicting cities/countries.

1. Sailing To Philadelphia (Mark Knopfler)
2. Vienna (Ultravox)
3. Notre Dame de Paris (Plamondon/Cocciante)
4. Görlitz (Pulsar)
5. Strange Day In Berlin (Sally Oldfield)
6. Live in New York City '97 (Johnny Winter)
7. London Calling (The Clash)
8. Barcelona (Freddie Mercury/Monserrat Caballé)
9. Welcome to Norway (Black Debbath)


----------



## KevinJS

Theme 7. Albums mentioning or depicting cities/countries.

1. Sailing To Philadelphia (Mark Knopfler)
2. Vienna (Ultravox)
3. Notre Dame de Paris (Plamondon/Cocciante)
4. Görlitz (Pulsar)
5. Strange Day In Berlin (Sally Oldfield)
6. Live in New York City '97 (Johnny Winter)
7. London Calling (The Clash)
8. Barcelona (Freddie Mercury/Monserrat Caballé)
9. Welcome to Norway (Black Debbath)
10. China Girl (Vanessa-Mae)


----------



## D Smith

Theme 7. Albums mentioning or depicting cities/countries.

1. Sailing To Philadelphia (Mark Knopfler)
2. Vienna (Ultravox)
3. Notre Dame de Paris (Plamondon/Cocciante)
4. Görlitz (Pulsar)
5. Strange Day In Berlin (Sally Oldfield)
6. Live in New York City '97 (Johnny Winter)
7. London Calling (The Clash)
8. Barcelona (Freddie Mercury/Monserrat Caballé)
9. Welcome to Norway (Black Debbath)
10. China Girl (Vanessa-Mae)
11. New York Tendaberry (laura Nyro)


----------



## KevinJS

Theme 7. Albums mentioning or depicting cities/countries.

1. Sailing To Philadelphia (Mark Knopfler)
2. Vienna (Ultravox)
3. Notre Dame de Paris (Plamondon/Cocciante)
4. Görlitz (Pulsar)
5. Strange Day In Berlin (Sally Oldfield)
6. Live in New York City '97 (Johnny Winter)
7. London Calling (The Clash)
8. Barcelona (Freddie Mercury/Monserrat Caballé)
9. Welcome to Norway (Black Debbath)
10. China Girl (Vanessa-Mae)
11. New York Tendaberry (laura Nyro)
12. Made In Japan (Deep Purple)


----------



## pianozach

Theme 7. Albums mentioning or depicting cities/countries.

1. Sailing To Philadelphia (Mark Knopfler)
2. Vienna (Ultravox)
3. Notre Dame de Paris (Plamondon/Cocciante)
4. Görlitz (Pulsar)
5. Strange Day In Berlin (Sally Oldfield)
6. Live in New York City '97 (Johnny Winter)
7. London Calling (The Clash)
8. Barcelona (Freddie Mercury/Monserrat Caballé)
9. Welcome to Norway (Black Debbath)
10. China Girl (Vanessa-Mae)
11. New York Tendaberry (laura Nyro)
12. Made In Japan (Deep Purple)
13. Some Time In New York City (John Lennon and Yoko Ono)


----------



## pianozach

Theme 8. Albums with a household item on the cover: Artist/Album name/item

1. Jefferson Airplane/Thirty Seconds Over Winter/clocks and toasters


----------



## D Smith

Theme 8. Albums with a household item on the cover: Artist/Album name/item

1. Jefferson Airplane/Thirty Seconds Over Winter/clocks and toasters
2. Tony Bennett & the Count Basie Band, A Swingin Christmas, plates, silverware, glasses etc.


----------



## KevinJS

Theme 8. Albums with a household item on the cover: Artist/Album name/item

1. Jefferson Airplane/Thirty Seconds Over Winter/clocks and toasters
2. Tony Bennett & the Count Basie Band, A Swingin Christmas, plates, silverware, glasses etc.
3. Eivør Pálsdóttir - Eivør Pálsdóttir / household furnishings


----------



## Art Rock

Theme 8. Albums with a household item on the cover: Artist/Album name/item

1. Jefferson Airplane/Thirty Seconds Over Winter/clocks and toasters
2. Tony Bennett & the Count Basie Band, A Swingin Christmas, plates, silverware, glasses etc.
3. Eivør Pálsdóttir - Eivør Pálsdóttir / household furnishings
4. Japan / Tin Drum / Bowl, chopsticks etc


----------



## Art Rock

Twelve hours of inactivity bump..........


----------



## KevinJS

Art Rock said:


> Twelve hours of inactivity bump..........


Been asleep for most of that, but this one has me beat. I got nothing on my phone that fits. I guess the people I listen to aren't the indoors type.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Theme 8. Albums with a household item on the cover: Artist/Album name/item

1. Jefferson Airplane/Thirty Seconds Over Winter/clocks and toasters
2. Tony Bennett & the Count Basie Band, A Swingin Christmas, plates, silverware, glasses etc.
3. Eivør Pálsdóttir - Eivør Pálsdóttir / household furnishings
4. Japan / Tin Drum / Bowl, chopsticks etc
5. How Dare You! / 10CC / Telephones etc
6. Zappa/One Size Fits All/sofa and cigar, chair and table + Saturn


----------



## Art Rock

Theme 8. Albums with a household item on the cover: Artist/Album name/item

1. Jefferson Airplane/Thirty Seconds Over Winter/clocks and toasters
2. Tony Bennett & the Count Basie Band, A Swingin Christmas, plates, silverware, glasses etc.
3. Eivør Pálsdóttir - Eivør Pálsdóttir / household furnishings
4. Japan / Tin Drum / Bowl, chopsticks etc
5. Zappa/One Size Fits All/sofa and cigar, chair and table + Saturn
6. 10CC / How Dare You! / Telephones etc


----------



## KevinJS

Theme 8. Albums with a household item on the cover: Artist/Album name/item

1. Jefferson Airplane/Thirty Seconds Over Winter/clocks and toasters
2. Tony Bennett & the Count Basie Band, A Swingin Christmas, plates, silverware, glasses etc.
3. Eivør Pálsdóttir - Eivør Pálsdóttir / household furnishings
4. Japan / Tin Drum / Bowl, chopsticks etc
5. Zappa/One Size Fits All/sofa and cigar, chair and table + Saturn
6. How Dare You! / 10CC / Telephones etc
7. Rush / Power Windows / Televisions


----------



## Art Rock

A number of clashes (including mine which I deleted - moderator's perks...).

Correct list:

Theme 8. Albums with a household item on the cover: Artist/Album name/item

1. Jefferson Airplane/Thirty Seconds Over Winter/clocks and toasters
2. Tony Bennett & the Count Basie Band, A Swingin Christmas, plates, silverware, glasses etc.
3. Eivør Pálsdóttir - Eivør Pálsdóttir / household furnishings
4. Japan / Tin Drum / Bowl, chopsticks etc
5. Zappa/One Size Fits All/sofa and cigar, chair and table + Saturn
6. 10CC / How Dare You! / Telephones etc
7. Rush / Power Windows / Televisions


----------



## KevinJS

Found another by going through other people's "now playing" list. This ain't easy.

Theme 8. Albums with a household item on the cover: Artist/Album name/item

1. Jefferson Airplane/Thirty Seconds Over Winter/clocks and toasters
2. Tony Bennett & the Count Basie Band, A Swingin Christmas, plates, silverware, glasses etc.
3. Eivør Pálsdóttir - Eivør Pálsdóttir / household furnishings
4. Japan / Tin Drum / Bowl, chopsticks etc
5. Zappa/One Size Fits All/sofa and cigar, chair and table + Saturn
6. 10CC / How Dare You! / Telephones etc
7. Rush / Power Windows / Televisions
8. Aimee Mann / I'm With Stupid / refrigerator


----------



## D Smith

Theme 8. Albums with a household item on the cover: Artist/Album name/item

1. Jefferson Airplane/Thirty Seconds Over Winter/clocks and toasters
2. Tony Bennett & the Count Basie Band, A Swingin Christmas, plates, silverware, glasses etc.
3. Eivør Pálsdóttir - Eivør Pálsdóttir / household furnishings
4. Japan / Tin Drum / Bowl, chopsticks etc
5. Zappa/One Size Fits All/sofa and cigar, chair and table + Saturn
6. 10CC / How Dare You! / Telephones etc
7. Rush / Power Windows / Televisions
8. Aimee Mann / I'm With Stupid / refrigerator
9. Timing Is Everything; Deanna Bogart Band; clocks


----------



## pianozach

Theme 8. Albums with a household item on the cover: Artist/Album name/item

1. Jefferson Airplane/Thirty Seconds Over Winter/clocks and toasters
2. Tony Bennett & the Count Basie Band, A Swingin Christmas, plates, silverware, glasses etc.
3. Eivør Pálsdóttir - Eivør Pálsdóttir / household furnishings
4. Japan / Tin Drum / Bowl, chopsticks etc
5. Zappa/One Size Fits All/sofa and cigar, chair and table + Saturn
6. 10CC / How Dare You! / Telephones etc
7. Rush / Power Windows / Televisions
8. Aimee Mann / I'm With Stupid / refrigerator
9. Timing Is Everything; Deanna Bogart Band; clocks
10. If You Can Believe Your Eyes & Ears / The Mamas and the Papas / Bathtub and toilet


----------



## Art Rock

Theme 8. Albums with a household item on the cover: Artist/Album name/item

1. Jefferson Airplane/Thirty Seconds Over Winter/clocks and toasters
2. Tony Bennett & the Count Basie Band, A Swingin Christmas, plates, silverware, glasses etc.
3. Eivør Pálsdóttir - Eivør Pálsdóttir / household furnishings
4. Japan / Tin Drum / Bowl, chopsticks etc
5. Zappa/One Size Fits All/sofa and cigar, chair and table + Saturn
6. 10CC / How Dare You! / Telephones etc
7. Rush / Power Windows / Televisions
8. Aimee Mann / I'm With Stupid / refrigerator
9. Timing Is Everything; Deanna Bogart Band; clocks
10. If You Can Believe Your Eyes & Ears / The Mamas and the Papas / Bathtub and toilet
11. Definitely Maybe / Oasis / Wine glasses


----------



## D Smith

Theme 8. Albums with a household item on the cover: Artist/Album name/item

1. Jefferson Airplane/Thirty Seconds Over Winter/clocks and toasters
2. Tony Bennett & the Count Basie Band, A Swingin Christmas, plates, silverware, glasses etc.
3. Eivør Pálsdóttir - Eivør Pálsdóttir / household furnishings
4. Japan / Tin Drum / Bowl, chopsticks etc
5. Zappa/One Size Fits All/sofa and cigar, chair and table + Saturn
6. 10CC / How Dare You! / Telephones etc
7. Rush / Power Windows / Televisions
8. Aimee Mann / I'm With Stupid / refrigerator
9. Timing Is Everything; Deanna Bogart Band; clocks
10. If You Can Believe Your Eyes & Ears / The Mamas and the Papas / Bathtub and toilet
11. Definitely Maybe / Oasis / Wine glasses 
12. Darren Hayes, The Tension and the Spark, Television, Couch


----------



## Art Rock

Theme 8. Albums with a household item on the cover: Artist/Album name/item

1. Jefferson Airplane/Thirty Seconds Over Winter/clocks and toasters
2. Tony Bennett & the Count Basie Band, A Swingin Christmas, plates, silverware, glasses etc.
3. Eivør Pálsdóttir - Eivør Pálsdóttir / household furnishings
4. Japan / Tin Drum / Bowl, chopsticks etc
5. Zappa/One Size Fits All/sofa and cigar, chair and table + Saturn
6. 10CC / How Dare You! / Telephones etc
7. Rush / Power Windows / Televisions
8. Aimee Mann / I'm With Stupid / refrigerator
9. Timing Is Everything; Deanna Bogart Band; clocks
10. If You Can Believe Your Eyes & Ears / The Mamas and the Papas / Bathtub and toilet
11. Definitely Maybe / Oasis / Wine glasses
12. Darren Hayes, The Tension and the Spark, Television, Couch
13. Marillion / Script for a Jester's Tear / Chair, desk, mug etc


----------



## Art Rock

Theme 9. The colour red. Mentioned in the title or prominently featured on the cover.

1. Secretions (Garfunkel and Oates)


----------



## Malx

Theme 9. The colour red. Mentioned in the title or prominently featured on the cover.

1. Secretions (Garfunkel and Oates)
*2. Red (King Crimson)*


----------



## Art Rock

Theme 9. The colour red. Mentioned in the title or prominently featured on the cover.

1. Secretions (Garfunkel and Oates)
2. Red (King Crimson)
3. Making Movies (Dire Straits)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Theme 9. The colour red. Mentioned in the title or prominently featured on the cover.

1. Secretions (Garfunkel and Oates)
2. Red (King Crimson)
3. Making Movies (Dire Straits)
4. The Burning Red (Machine Head)


----------



## KevinJS

Theme 9. The colour red. Mentioned in the title or prominently featured on the cover.

1. Secretions (Garfunkel and Oates)
2. Red (King Crimson)
3. Making Movies (Dire Straits)
4. The Burning Red (Machine Head)
5. Hold Your Fire (Rush)


----------



## D Smith

Theme 9. The colour red. Mentioned in the title or prominently featured on the cover.

1. Secretions (Garfunkel and Oates)
2. Red (King Crimson)
3. Making Movies (Dire Straits)
4. The Burning Red (Machine Head)
5. Hold Your Fire (Rush)
6. Bleed Like Me. (Garbage)


----------



## KevinJS

Theme 9. The colour red. Mentioned in the title or prominently featured on the cover.

1. Secretions (Garfunkel and Oates)
2. Red (King Crimson)
3. Making Movies (Dire Straits)
4. The Burning Red (Machine Head)
5. Hold Your Fire (Rush)
6. Bleed Like Me. (Garbage)
7. Segl (Eivør)


----------



## SixFootScowl

Theme 9. The colour red. Mentioned in the title or prominently featured on the cover.

1. Secretions (Garfunkel and Oates)
2. Red (King Crimson)
3. Making Movies (Dire Straits)
4. The Burning Red (Machine Head)
5. Hold Your Fire (Rush)
6. Bleed Like Me. (Garbage)
7. Segl (Eivør)
8. White Hot and Blue (Johnny Winter)


----------



## KevinJS

Theme 9. The colour red. Mentioned in the title or prominently featured on the cover.

1. Secretions (Garfunkel and Oates)
2. Red (King Crimson)
3. Making Movies (Dire Straits)
4. The Burning Red (Machine Head)
5. Hold Your Fire (Rush)
6. Bleed Like Me. (Garbage)
7. Segl (Eivør)
8. White Hot and Blue (Johnny Winter)
9. Tangram (Tangerine Dream)


----------



## Starving Wolf

Theme 9. The colour red. Mentioned in the title or prominently featured on the cover.

1. Secretions (Garfunkel and Oates)
2. Red (King Crimson)
3. Making Movies (Dire Straits)
4. The Burning Red (Machine Head)
5. Hold Your Fire (Rush)
6. Bleed Like Me. (Garbage)
7. Segl (Eivør)
8. White Hot and Blue (Johnny Winter)
9. Tangram (Tangerine Dream)
10. Greatest Hits 1962 - 1966 (Beatles)


----------



## KevinJS

Theme 9. The colour red. Mentioned in the title or prominently featured on the cover.

1. Secretions (Garfunkel and Oates)
2. Red (King Crimson)
3. Making Movies (Dire Straits)
4. The Burning Red (Machine Head)
5. Hold Your Fire (Rush)
6. Bleed Like Me. (Garbage)
7. Segl (Eivør)
8. White Hot and Blue (Johnny Winter)
9. Tangram (Tangerine Dream)
10. Greatest Hits 1962 - 1966 (Beatles)
11. For Earth Below (Robin Trower)


----------



## SixFootScowl

KevinJS said:


> Theme 9. The colour red. Mentioned in the title or prominently featured on the cover.
> 
> 1. Secretions (Garfunkel and Oates)
> 2. Red (King Crimson)
> 3. Making Movies (Dire Straits)
> 4. The Burning Red (Machine Head)
> 5. Hold Your Fire (Rush)
> 6. Bleed Like Me. (Garbage)
> 7. Segl (Eivør)
> 8. White Hot and Blue (Johnny Winter)
> 9. Tangram (Tangerine Dream)
> 10. Greatest Hits 1962 - 1966 (Beatles)
> 11. For Earth Below (Robin Trower)
> 12. Damn the Torpedoes (Tom Petty and the Heartbreakers)


----------



## KevinJS

Theme 9. The colour red. Mentioned in the title or prominently featured on the cover.

1. Secretions (Garfunkel and Oates)
2. Red (King Crimson)
3. Making Movies (Dire Straits)
4. The Burning Red (Machine Head)
5. Hold Your Fire (Rush)
6. Bleed Like Me. (Garbage)
7. Segl (Eivør)
8. White Hot and Blue (Johnny Winter)
9. Tangram (Tangerine Dream)
10. Greatest Hits 1962 - 1966 (Beatles)
11. For Earth Below (Robin Trower)
12. Damn the Torpedoes (Tom Petty and the Heartbreakers)
13. Clockwork Angels (Rush)


----------



## KevinJS

Theme 10. Fire. Mentioned or depicted.

1. Yngwie J Malmsteen's Rising Force


----------



## Jay

Theme 10. Fire. Mentioned or depicted.

1. Yngwie J Malmsteen's Rising Force
2. Fire and Water [Free]


----------



## Starving Wolf

Theme 10. Fire. Mentioned or depicted.

1. Yngwie J Malmsteen's Rising Force
2. Fire and Water [Free]
3. This Fire [Paula Cole,]


----------



## Art Rock

Theme 10. Fire. Mentioned or depicted.

1. Yngwie J Malmsteen's Rising Force
2. Fire and Water [Free]
3. This Fire [Paula Cole]
4. Working with Fire and Steel [China Crisis]


----------



## Starving Wolf

Theme 10. Fire. Mentioned or depicted.

1. Yngwie J Malmsteen's Rising Force
2. Fire and Water [Free]
3. This Fire [Paula Cole]
4. Working with Fire and Steel [China Crisis]
5. Fire [Ohio Players]


----------



## SixFootScowl

Theme 10. Fire. Mentioned or depicted.

1. Yngwie J Malmsteen's Rising Force
2. Fire and Water [Free]
3. This Fire [Paula Cole]
4. Working with Fire and Steel [China Crisis]
5. Fire [Ohio Players]
6. Street Survivors (Lynyrd Skynyrd--original pre-plane-crash cover)


----------



## Art Rock

Theme 10. Fire. Mentioned or depicted.

1. Yngwie J Malmsteen's Rising Force
2. Fire and Water [Free]
3. This Fire [Paula Cole]
4. Working with Fire and Steel [China Crisis]
5. Fire [Ohio Players]
6. Street Survivors (Lynyrd Skynyrd--original pre-plane-crash cover)
7. Close to the Fire (Kayak)


----------



## KevinJS

Theme 10. Fire. Mentioned or depicted.

1. Yngwie J Malmsteen's Rising Force
2. Fire and Water [Free]
3. This Fire [Paula Cole]
4. Working with Fire and Steel [China Crisis]
5. Fire [Ohio Players]
6. Street Survivors (Lynyrd Skynyrd--original pre-plane-crash cover)
7. Close to the Fire (Kayak)
8. Chariots Of Fire (Vangelis)


----------



## Art Rock

Theme 10. Fire. Mentioned or depicted.

1. Yngwie J Malmsteen's Rising Force
2. Fire and Water [Free]
3. This Fire [Paula Cole]
4. Working with Fire and Steel [China Crisis]
5. Fire [Ohio Players]
6. Street Survivors (Lynyrd Skynyrd--original pre-plane-crash cover)
7. Close to the Fire (Kayak)
8. Chariots Of Fire (Vangelis)
9. Burn Your Fire for No Witness (Angel Olsen)


----------



## KevinJS

Theme 10. Fire. Mentioned or depicted.

1. Yngwie J Malmsteen's Rising Force
2. Fire and Water [Free]
3. This Fire [Paula Cole]
4. Working with Fire and Steel [China Crisis]
5. Fire [Ohio Players]
6. Street Survivors (Lynyrd Skynyrd--original pre-plane-crash cover)
7. Close to the Fire (Kayak)
8. Chariots Of Fire (Vangelis)
9. Burn Your Fire for No Witness (Angel Olsen)
The Firebird (Igor Stravinsky)


----------



## Art Rock

Theme 10. Fire. Mentioned or depicted.

1. Yngwie J Malmsteen's Rising Force
2. Fire and Water [Free]
3. This Fire [Paula Cole]
4. Working with Fire and Steel [China Crisis]
5. Fire [Ohio Players]
6. Street Survivors (Lynyrd Skynyrd--original pre-plane-crash cover)
7. Close to the Fire (Kayak)
8. Chariots Of Fire (Vangelis)
9. Burn Your Fire for No Witness (Angel Olsen)
10. The Firebird (Igor Stravinsky)
11. The Unforgettable Fire (U2)


----------



## KevinJS

Theme 10. Fire. Mentioned or depicted.

1. Yngwie J Malmsteen's Rising Force
2. Fire and Water [Free]
3. This Fire [Paula Cole]
4. Working with Fire and Steel [China Crisis]
5. Fire [Ohio Players]
6. Street Survivors (Lynyrd Skynyrd--original pre-plane-crash cover)
7. Close to the Fire (Kayak)
8. Chariots Of Fire (Vangelis)
9. Burn Your Fire for No Witness (Angel Olsen)
10. The Firebird (Igor Stravinsky)
11. The Unforgettable Fire (U2)
12. Fireball (Deep Purple)


----------



## pianozach

Theme 10. Fire. Mentioned or depicted.

1. Yngwie J Malmsteen's Rising Force
2. Fire and Water [Free]
3. This Fire [Paula Cole]
4. Working with Fire and Steel [China Crisis]
5. Fire [Ohio Players]
6. Sunburst Finish [Be-Bop Deluxe]


----------



## KevinJS

I think you’re missing a page @pianozach. You just finished “Theme 10”. 

Sunburst Finish was 13, not 6.


----------



## pianozach

KevinJS said:


> I think you're missing a page @pianozach. You just finished "Theme 10".
> 
> Sunburst Finish was 13, not 6.


LOL.

Wouldn't be the first time.


----------



## pianozach

Theme: Album with a bald person on the cover

1. Plantation Lullabies [Me'shell NdegéOcello]


----------



## KevinJS

Theme: Album with a bald person on the cover

1. Plantation Lullabies [Me'shell NdegéOcello]
2. The Unforgotten Path [Jordan Rudess]


----------



## Starving Wolf

Theme: Album with a bald person on the cover

1. Plantation Lullabies [Me'shell NdegéOcello]
2. The Unforgotten Path [Jordan Rudess]
3. Ecstacy [Ohio Players]


----------



## pianozach

Theme: Album with a bald person on the cover

1. Plantation Lullabies [Me'shell NdegéOcello]
2. The Unforgotten Path [Jordan Rudess]
3. Ecstacy [Ohio Players]
4. Daughtry [Daughtry]


----------



## Jay

Theme: Album with a bald person on the cover

1. Plantation Lullabies [Me'shell NdegéOcello]
2. The Unforgotten Path [Jordan Rudess]
3. Ecstacy [Ohio Players]
4. Daughtry [Daughtry]
5. Hot Buttered Soul [Isaac Hayes]


----------



## Starving Wolf

Theme: Album with a bald person on the cover

1. Plantation Lullabies [Me'shell NdegéOcello]
2. The Unforgotten Path [Jordan Rudess]
3. Ecstacy [Ohio Players]
4. Daughtry [Daughtry]
5. Hot Buttered Soul [Isaac Hayes]
6. No Doy [Moe.]


----------



## Rogerx

Theme: Album with a bald person on the cover

1. Plantation Lullabies [Me'shell NdegéOcello]
2. The Unforgotten Path [Jordan Rudess]
3. Ecstacy [Ohio Players]
4. Daughtry [Daughtry]
5. Hot Buttered Soul [Isaac Hayes]
6. No Doy [Moe.]
7. Stoosh ( Skunk Anansie)
View attachment 160444


----------



## Jay

Theme: Album with a bald person on the cover

1. Plantation Lullabies [Me'shell NdegéOcello]
2. The Unforgotten Path [Jordan Rudess]
3. Ecstacy [Ohio Players]
4. Daughtry [Daughtry]
5. Hot Buttered Soul [Isaac Hayes]
6. No Doy [Moe.]
7. Stoosh ( Skunk Anansie)
8. Gentle Giant [GG]


----------



## Art Rock

Theme: Album with a bald person on the cover

1. Plantation Lullabies [Me'shell NdegéOcello]
2. The Unforgotten Path [Jordan Rudess]
3. Ecstacy [Ohio Players]
4. Daughtry [Daughtry]
5. Hot Buttered Soul [Isaac Hayes]
6. No Doy [Moe.]
7. Stoosh ( Skunk Anansie)
8. Gentle Giant [GG]
9. 18 [Moby ]


----------



## pianozach

Theme: Album with a bald person on the cover

1. Plantation Lullabies [Me'shell NdegéOcello]
2. The Unforgotten Path [Jordan Rudess]
3. Ecstacy [Ohio Players]
4. Daughtry [Daughtry]
5. Hot Buttered Soul [Isaac Hayes]
6. No Doy [Moe.]
7. Stoosh ( Skunk Anansie)
8. Gentle Giant [GG]
9. 18 [Moby ]
10. Spirit [Spirit]


----------



## Art Rock

Theme: Album with a bald person on the cover

1. Plantation Lullabies [Me'shell NdegéOcello]
2. The Unforgotten Path [Jordan Rudess]
3. Ecstacy [Ohio Players]
4. Daughtry [Daughtry]
5. Hot Buttered Soul [Isaac Hayes]
6. No Doy [Moe.]
7. Stoosh ( Skunk Anansie)
8. Gentle Giant [GG]
9. 18 [Moby ]
10. Spirit [Spirit]
11. This is Telly Savalas [Telly Savalas]


----------



## Starving Wolf

*fixed the picture*

Theme: Album with a bald person on the cover

1. Plantation Lullabies [Me'shell NdegéOcello]
2. The Unforgotten Path [Jordan Rudess]
3. Ecstacy [Ohio Players]
4. Daughtry [Daughtry]
5. Hot Buttered Soul [Isaac Hayes]
6. No Doy [Moe.]
7. Stoosh ( Skunk Anansie)
8. Gentle Giant [GG]
9. 18 [Moby ]
10. Spirit [Spirit]
11. This is Telly Savalas [Telly Savalas]
12. The King and I movie soundtrack [Yul Bryner et al]


----------



## Art Rock

Theme 11: Album with a bald person on the cover

1. Plantation Lullabies [Me'shell NdegéOcello]
2. The Unforgotten Path [Jordan Rudess]
3. Ecstacy [Ohio Players]
4. Daughtry [Daughtry]
5. Hot Buttered Soul [Isaac Hayes]
6. No Doy [Moe.]
7. Stoosh ( Skunk Anansie)
8. Gentle Giant [GG]
9. 18 [Moby ]
10. Spirit [Spirit]
11. This is Telly Savalas [Telly Savalas]
12. The King and I movie soundtrack [Yul Bryner et al]
13. Mission [Cecilia Bartoli]


----------



## Art Rock

Theme 12: Ocean, sea or lake, in the title or on the cover.

1. Become Ocean (John Luther Adams)


----------



## Starving Wolf

Theme 12: Ocean, sea or lake, in the title or on the cover.

1. Become Ocean (John Luther Adams)
2. Tales From Topographic Oceans [Yes]


----------



## Art Rock

Theme 12: Ocean, sea or lake, in the title or on the cover.

1. Become Ocean (John Luther Adams)
2. Tales From Topographic Oceans [Yes]
3. 461 Ocean Boulevard (Eric Clapton)


----------



## Starving Wolf

Theme 12: Ocean, sea or lake, in the title or on the cover.

1. Become Ocean (John Luther Adams)
2. Tales From Topographic Oceans [Yes]
3. 461 Ocean Boulevard (Eric Clapton)
4. Black Sea [XTC]


----------



## Art Rock

Theme 12: Ocean, sea or lake, in the title or on the cover.

1. Become Ocean (John Luther Adams)
2. Tales From Topographic Oceans [Yes]
3. 461 Ocean Boulevard (Eric Clapton)
4. Black Sea [XTC]
5. Foxtrot (Genesis)


----------



## Taplow

Theme 12: Ocean, sea or lake, in the title or on the cover.

1. Become Ocean (John Luther Adams)
2. Tales From Topographic Oceans [Yes]
3. 461 Ocean Boulevard (Eric Clapton)
4. Black Sea [XTC]
5. Foxtrot (Genesis)
6. Incantations (Mike Oldfield)


----------



## Jay

Theme 12: Ocean, sea or lake, in the title or on the cover.

1. Become Ocean (John Luther Adams)
2. Tales From Topographic Oceans [Yes]
3. 461 Ocean Boulevard (Eric Clapton)
4. Black Sea [XTC]
5. Foxtrot (Genesis)
6. Incantations (Mike Oldfield)
7. Lady Lake [Gnidrolog]


----------



## Starving Wolf

Theme 12: Ocean, sea or lake, in the title or on the cover.

1. Become Ocean (John Luther Adams)
2. Tales From Topographic Oceans [Yes]
3. 461 Ocean Boulevard (Eric Clapton)
4. Black Sea [XTC]
5. Foxtrot (Genesis)
6. Incantations (Mike Oldfield)
7. Lady Lake [Gnidrolog]
8. Sea Change [Beck]


----------



## Taplow

> 7. Lady Lake [Gnidrolog]


OK, that was unexpected!


----------



## SixFootScowl

Theme 12: Ocean, sea or lake, in the title or on the cover.

1. Become Ocean (John Luther Adams)
2. Tales From Topographic Oceans [Yes]
3. 461 Ocean Boulevard (Eric Clapton)
4. Black Sea [XTC]
5. Foxtrot (Genesis)
6. Incantations (Mike Oldfield)
7. Lady Lake [Gnidrolog]
8. Sea Change [Beck]
9. Enigmatic Ocean (Jean Luc Ponty)


----------



## Starving Wolf

Theme 12: Ocean, sea or lake, in the title or on the cover.

1. Become Ocean (John Luther Adams)
2. Tales From Topographic Oceans [Yes]
3. 461 Ocean Boulevard (Eric Clapton)
4. Black Sea [XTC]
5. Foxtrot (Genesis)
6. Incantations (Mike Oldfield)
7. Lady Lake [Gnidrolog]
8. Sea Change [Beck]
9. Enigmatic Ocean (Jean Luc Ponty)
10m Point Of Know Return [Kansas]


----------



## Art Rock

Theme 12: Ocean, sea or lake, in the title or on the cover.

1. Become Ocean (John Luther Adams)
2. Tales From Topographic Oceans [Yes]
3. 461 Ocean Boulevard (Eric Clapton)
4. Black Sea [XTC]
5. Foxtrot (Genesis)
6. Incantations (Mike Oldfield)
7. Lady Lake [Gnidrolog]
8. Sea Change [Beck]
9. Enigmatic Ocean (Jean Luc Ponty)
10. Point Of Know Return [Kansas]
11. Storm Warning (Andrew Roussak)


----------



## KevinJS

Theme 12: Ocean, sea or lake, in the title or on the cover.

1. Become Ocean (John Luther Adams)
2. Tales From Topographic Oceans [Yes]
3. 461 Ocean Boulevard (Eric Clapton)
4. Black Sea [XTC]
5. Foxtrot (Genesis)
6. Incantations (Mike Oldfield)
7. Lady Lake [Gnidrolog]
8. Sea Change [Beck]
9. Enigmatic Ocean (Jean Luc Ponty)
10. Point Of Know Return [Kansas]
11. Storm Warning (Andrew Roussak)
12. Oceans: The String Quartet Tribute To Enya


----------



## Starving Wolf

Theme 12: Ocean, sea or lake, in the title or on the cover.

1. Become Ocean (John Luther Adams)
2. Tales From Topographic Oceans [Yes]
3. 461 Ocean Boulevard (Eric Clapton)
4. Black Sea [XTC]
5. Foxtrot (Genesis)
6. Incantations (Mike Oldfield)
7. Lady Lake [Gnidrolog]
8. Sea Change [Beck]
9. Enigmatic Ocean (Jean Luc Ponty)
10. Point Of Know Return [Kansas]
11. Storm Warning (Andrew Roussak)
12. Oceans: The String Quartet Tribute To Enya
13. Surfer Girl [Beach Boys]


----------



## Starving Wolf

Theme 13: The colour blue (in the title or prominently featured on the cover)

1. Tommy [Who]


----------



## pianozach

Theme 13: The colour blue (in the title or prominently featured on the cover)

1. Tommy [Who]
2. Blue Moves [Elton John]


----------



## KevinJS

Theme 13: The colour blue (in the title or prominently featured on the cover)

1. Tommy [Who]
2. Blue Moves [Elton John]
3. Autobahn [Kraftwerk]


----------



## Starving Wolf

Theme 13: The colour blue (in the title or prominently featured on the cover)

1. Tommy [Who]
2. Blue Moves [Elton John]
3. Autobahn [Kraftwerk]
4. Blue [Joni Mitchell]


----------



## KevinJS

Theme 13: The colour blue (in the title or prominently featured on the cover)

1. Tommy [Who]
2. Blue Moves [Elton John]
3. Autobahn [Kraftwerk]
4. Blue [Joni Mitchell]
5. An Ancient Muse [Loreena McKennitt]


----------



## Starving Wolf

Theme 13: The colour blue (in the title or prominently featured on the cover)

1. Tommy [Who]
2. Blue Moves [Elton John]
3. Autobahn [Kraftwerk]
4. Blue [Joni Mitchell]
5. An Ancient Muse [Loreena McKennitt]
6. Greatest Hits 1967 - 1970 [Beatles]


----------



## KevinJS

Theme 13: The colour blue (in the title or prominently featured on the cover)

1. Tommy [Who]
2. Blue Moves [Elton John]
3. Autobahn [Kraftwerk]
4. Blue [Joni Mitchell]
5. An Ancient Muse [Loreena McKennitt]
6. Greatest Hits 1967 - 1970 [Beatles]
7. Holidays In Eden [Marillion]


----------



## SixFootScowl

Theme 13: The colour blue (in the title or prominently featured on the cover)

1. Tommy [Who]
2. Blue Moves [Elton John]
3. Autobahn [Kraftwerk]
4. Blue [Joni Mitchell]
5. An Ancient Muse [Loreena McKennitt]
6. Greatest Hits 1967 - 1970 [Beatles]
7. Holidays In Eden [Marillion]
8. Saints and Sinners (Johnny Winter)


----------



## Starving Wolf

Theme 13: The colour blue (in the title or prominently featured on the cover)

1. Tommy [Who]
2. Blue Moves [Elton John]
3. Autobahn [Kraftwerk]
4. Blue [Joni Mitchell]
5. An Ancient Muse [Loreena McKennitt]
6. Greatest Hits 1967 - 1970 [Beatles]
7. Holidays In Eden [Marillion]
8. Saints and Sinners (Johnny Winter)
9. Dream Of The Blue Turtles [Sting]


----------



## KevinJS

Theme 13: The colour blue (in the title or prominently featured on the cover)

1. Tommy [Who]
2. Blue Moves [Elton John]
3. Autobahn [Kraftwerk]
4. Blue [Joni Mitchell]
5. An Ancient Muse [Loreena McKennitt]
6. Greatest Hits 1967 - 1970 [Beatles]
7. Holidays In Eden [Marillion]
8. Saints and Sinners (Johnny Winter)
9. Dream Of The Blue Turtle [Sting]
10. Voulez-Vouz [ABBA]


----------



## Jay

Theme 13: The colour blue (in the title or prominently featured on the cover)

1. Tommy [Who]
2. Blue Moves [Elton John]
3. Autobahn [Kraftwerk]
4. Blue [Joni Mitchell]
5. An Ancient Muse [Loreena McKennitt]
6. Greatest Hits 1967 - 1970 [Beatles]
7. Holidays In Eden [Marillion]
8. Saints and Sinners (Johnny Winter)
9. Dream Of The Blue Turtle [Sting]
10. Voulez-Vouz [ABBA]
11. Black and Blue [Stones]


----------



## Starving Wolf

Theme 13: The colour blue (in the title or prominently featured on the cover)

1. Tommy [Who]
2. Blue Moves [Elton John]
3. Autobahn [Kraftwerk]
4. Blue [Joni Mitchell]
5. An Ancient Muse [Loreena McKennitt]
6. Greatest Hits 1967 - 1970 [Beatles]
7. Holidays In Eden [Marillion]
8. Saints and Sinners (Johnny Winter)
9. Dream Of The Blue Turtle [Sting]
10. Voulez-Vouz [ABBA]
11. Black and Blue [Stones]
12. Low Spark Of High Heeled Boys [Traffic]


----------



## KevinJS

Theme 13: The colour blue (in the title or prominently featured on the cover)

1. Tommy [Who]
2. Blue Moves [Elton John]
3. Autobahn [Kraftwerk]
4. Blue [Joni Mitchell]
5. An Ancient Muse [Loreena McKennitt]
6. Greatest Hits 1967 - 1970 [Beatles]
7. Holidays In Eden [Marillion]
8. Saints and Sinners (Johnny Winter)
9. Dream Of The Blue Turtle [Sting]
10. Voulez-Vouz [ABBA]
11. Black and Blue [Stones]
12. Low Spark Of High Heeled Boys [Traffic]
13. Adiemus Songs Of Sanctuary


----------



## KevinJS

Theme 14. Weapons.

1. The Myths and legends of King Arthur and the Knights of the Round Table [Rick Wakeman]


----------



## Taplow

Theme 14. Weapons.

1. The Myths and legends of King Arthur and the Knights of the Round Table [Rick Wakeman]
2. Broadsword and the Beast (Jethro Tull)


----------



## Rogerx

]Theme 14. Weapons.

1. The Myths and legends of King Arthur and the Knights of the Round Table [Rick Wakeman]
2. Broadsword and the Beast (Jethro Tull)
3) Words As Weapons ( Seethere)
View attachment 160495


----------



## Art Rock

Theme 14. Weapons.

1. The Myths and legends of King Arthur and the Knights of the Round Table [Rick Wakeman]
2. Broadsword and the Beast (Jethro Tull)
3. Words As Weapons ( Seether)
4. In My Tribe (10000 Maniacs)


----------



## SixFootScowl

]Theme 14. Weapons.

1. The Myths and legends of King Arthur and the Knights of the Round Table [Rick Wakeman]
2. Broadsword and the Beast (Jethro Tull)
3. Words As Weapons ( Seether)
4. In My Tribe (10000 Maniacs)
5. Soldiers Under Command (Stryper)


----------



## Art Rock

Theme 14. Weapons.

1. The Myths and legends of King Arthur and the Knights of the Round Table [Rick Wakeman]
2. Broadsword and the Beast (Jethro Tull)
3. Words As Weapons ( Seether)
4. In My Tribe (10000 Maniacs)
5. Soldiers Under Command (Stryper)
6. Boys from Pele (Tori Amos)


----------



## Jay

Theme 14. Weapons.

1. The Myths and legends of King Arthur and the Knights of the Round Table [Rick Wakeman]
2. Broadsword and the Beast (Jethro Tull)
3. Words As Weapons ( Seether)
4. In My Tribe (10000 Maniacs)
5. Soldiers Under Command (Stryper)
6. Boys from Pele (Tori Amos)
7. Trespass [Genesis]


----------



## Art Rock

Theme 14. Weapons.

1. The Myths and legends of King Arthur and the Knights of the Round Table [Rick Wakeman]
2. Broadsword and the Beast (Jethro Tull)
3. Words As Weapons ( Seether)
4. In My Tribe (10000 Maniacs)
5. Soldiers Under Command (Stryper)
6. Boys from Pele (Tori Amos)
7. Trespass [Genesis]
8. Flesh + Blood (Roxy Music)


----------



## Rogerx

Theme 14. Weapons.

1. The Myths and legends of King Arthur and the Knights of the Round Table [Rick Wakeman]
2. Broadsword and the Beast (Jethro Tull)
3. Words As Weapons ( Seether)
4. In My Tribe (10000 Maniacs)
5. Soldiers Under Command (Stryper)
6. Boys from Pele (Tori Amos)
7. Trespass [Genesis]
8. Flesh + Blood (Roxy Music)
9) Janie's Got A Gun ( Aerosmith)


----------



## Art Rock

Theme 14. Weapons.

1. The Myths and legends of King Arthur and the Knights of the Round Table [Rick Wakeman]
2. Broadsword and the Beast (Jethro Tull)
3. Words As Weapons ( Seether)
4. In My Tribe (10000 Maniacs)
5. Soldiers Under Command (Stryper)
6. Boys from Pele (Tori Amos)
7. Trespass [Genesis]
8. Flesh + Blood (Roxy Music)
9. Janie's Got A Gun ( Aerosmith)
10. Revolver (The Beatles)


----------



## Starving Wolf

Theme 14. Weapons.

1. The Myths and legends of King Arthur and the Knights of the Round Table [Rick Wakeman]
2. Broadsword and the Beast (Jethro Tull)
3. Words As Weapons ( Seether)
4. In My Tribe (10000 Maniacs)
5. Soldiers Under Command (Stryper)
6. Boys from Pele (Tori Amos)
7. Trespass [Genesis]
8. Flesh + Blood (Roxy Music)
9. Janie's Got A Gun ( Aerosmith)
10. Revolver (The Beatles)
11. Cuts Like A Knife [Bryan Adams]


----------



## Art Rock

Theme 14. Weapons.

1. The Myths and legends of King Arthur and the Knights of the Round Table [Rick Wakeman]
2. Broadsword and the Beast (Jethro Tull)
3. Words As Weapons ( Seether)
4. In My Tribe (10000 Maniacs)
5. Soldiers Under Command (Stryper)
6. Boys from Pele (Tori Amos)
7. Trespass [Genesis]
8. Flesh + Blood (Roxy Music)
9. Janie's Got A Gun ( Aerosmith)
10. Revolver (The Beatles)
11. Cuts Like A Knife [Bryan Adams]
12. Archetypen - Bilder und Symbole in der Welt der Orgelmusik (Becker-Foss & Wurm)


----------



## Starving Wolf

Theme 14. Weapons.

1. The Myths and legends of King Arthur and the Knights of the Round Table [Rick Wakeman]
2. Broadsword and the Beast (Jethro Tull)
3. Words As Weapons ( Seether)
4. In My Tribe (10000 Maniacs)
5. Soldiers Under Command (Stryper)
6. Boys from Pele (Tori Amos)
7. Trespass [Genesis]
8. Flesh + Blood (Roxy Music)
9. Janie's Got A Gun ( Aerosmith)
10. Revolver (The Beatles)
11. Cuts Like A Knife [Bryan Adams]
12. Archetypen - Bilder und Symbole in der Welt der Orgelmusik (Becker-Foss & Wurm)
13. Love Gun [Kiss]


----------



## Starving Wolf

Theme 15: Album covers that name or depict cars, trucks or buses, but NOT as part of the band's name.

1. Eliminator [ZZ Top]


----------



## Art Rock

Theme 15: Album covers that name or depict cars, trucks or buses, but NOT as part of the band's name.

1. Eliminator [ZZ Top]
2. Peter Gabriel I 'Car' [Peter Gabriel]


----------



## Starving Wolf

Theme 15: Album covers that name or depict cars, trucks or buses, but NOT as part of the band's name.

1. Eliminator [ZZ Top]
2. Peter Gabriel I 'Car' [Peter Gabriel]
3. Tunnel Of Love [Bruce Springsteen]


----------



## Art Rock

Theme 15: Album covers that name or depict cars, trucks or buses, but NOT as part of the band's name.

1. Eliminator [ZZ Top]
2. Peter Gabriel I 'Car' [Peter Gabriel]
3. Tunnel Of Love [Bruce Springsteen]
4. Now and Then [Carpenters]


----------



## KevinJS

Theme 15: Album covers that name or depict cars, trucks or buses, but NOT as part of the band's name.

1. Eliminator [ZZ Top]
2. Peter Gabriel I 'Car' [Peter Gabriel]
3. Tunnel Of Love [Bruce Springsteen]
4. Now and Then [Carpenters]
5. Handel In The Wind [Red Priest]


----------



## Starving Wolf

Theme 15: Album covers that name or depict cars, trucks or buses, but NOT as part of the band's name.

1. Eliminator [ZZ Top]
2. Peter Gabriel I 'Car' [Peter Gabriel]
3. Tunnel Of Love [Bruce Springsteen]
4. Now and Then [Carpenters]
5. Handel In The Wind [Red Priest]
6. Heartbeat City [Cars]


----------



## Art Rock

Theme 15: Album covers that name or depict cars, trucks or buses, but NOT as part of the band's name.

1. Eliminator [ZZ Top]
2. Peter Gabriel I 'Car' [Peter Gabriel]
3. Tunnel Of Love [Bruce Springsteen]
4. Now and Then [Carpenters]
5. Handel In The Wind [Red Priest]
6. Heartbeat City [Cars]
7. Honeymoon [Lana del Rey]


----------



## KevinJS

Theme 15: Album covers that name or depict cars, trucks or buses, but NOT as part of the band's name.

1. Eliminator [ZZ Top]
2. Peter Gabriel I 'Car' [Peter Gabriel]
3. Tunnel Of Love [Bruce Springsteen]
4. Now and Then [Carpenters]
5. Handel In The Wind [Red Priest]
6. Heartbeat City [Cars]
7. Honeymoon [Lana del Rey]
8. Road Kill [Meanstreak]


----------



## Starving Wolf

Theme 15: Album covers that name or depict cars, trucks or buses, but NOT as part of the band's name.

1. Eliminator [ZZ Top]
2. Peter Gabriel I 'Car' [Peter Gabriel]
3. Tunnel Of Love [Bruce Springsteen]
4. Now and Then [Carpenters]
5. Handel In The Wind [Red Priest]
6. Heartbeat City [Cars]
7. Honeymoon [Lana del Rey]
8. Road Kill [Meanstreak]
9. Surfin' Safari [Beach Boys]


----------



## Art Rock

Theme 15: Album covers that name or depict cars, trucks or buses, but NOT as part of the band's name.

1. Eliminator [ZZ Top]
2. Peter Gabriel I 'Car' [Peter Gabriel]
3. Tunnel Of Love [Bruce Springsteen]
4. Now and Then [Carpenters]
5. Handel In The Wind [Red Priest]
6. Heartbeat City [Cars]
7. Honeymoon [Lana del Rey]
8. Road Kill [Meanstreak]
9. Surfin' Safari [Beach Boys]
10. Ibert's Oeuvres pour Vents [Ensemble Initium]


----------



## SixFootScowl

Theme 15: Album covers that name or depict cars, trucks or buses, but NOT as part of the band's name.

1. Eliminator [ZZ Top]
2. Peter Gabriel I 'Car' [Peter Gabriel]
3. Tunnel Of Love [Bruce Springsteen]
4. Now and Then [Carpenters]
5. Handel In The Wind [Red Priest]
6. Heartbeat City [Cars]
7. Honeymoon [Lana del Rey]
8. Road Kill [Meanstreak]
9. Surfin' Safari [Beach Boys]
10. Ibert's Oeuvres pour Vents [Ensemble Initium]
11. Riding with the King (B.B. King & Eric Clapton)


----------



## Art Rock

Theme 15: Album covers that name or depict cars, trucks or buses, but NOT as part of the band's name.

1. Eliminator [ZZ Top]
2. Peter Gabriel I 'Car' [Peter Gabriel]
3. Tunnel Of Love [Bruce Springsteen]
4. Now and Then [Carpenters]
5. Handel In The Wind [Red Priest]
6. Heartbeat City [Cars]
7. Honeymoon [Lana del Rey]
8. Road Kill [Meanstreak]
9. Surfin' Safari [Beach Boys]
10. Ibert's Oeuvres pour Vents [Ensemble Initium]
11. Riding with the King (B.B. King & Eric Clapton)
12. Autobahn (Kraftwerk)


----------



## KevinJS

Theme 15: Album covers that name or depict cars, trucks or buses, but NOT as part of the band's name.

1. Eliminator [ZZ Top]
2. Peter Gabriel I 'Car' [Peter Gabriel]
3. Tunnel Of Love [Bruce Springsteen]
4. Now and Then [Carpenters]
5. Handel In The Wind [Red Priest]
6. Heartbeat City [Cars]
7. Honeymoon [Lana del Rey]
8. Road Kill [Meanstreak]
9. Surfin' Safari [Beach Boys]
10. Ibert's Oeuvres pour Vents [Ensemble Initium]
11. Riding with the King (B.B. King & Eric Clapton)
12. Autobahn (Kraftwerk)
13. Magic Bus (The Who)


----------



## KevinJS

Theme 16. Album art depicting trees, shrubs, bushes and flowers.

1. Tales From Yesterday (Tribute To Yes) [Various Artists]


----------



## Art Rock

Theme 16. Album art depicting trees, shrubs, bushes and flowers.

1. Tales From Yesterday (Tribute To Yes) [Various Artists]
2. Wind and Wuthering [Genesis]


----------



## KevinJS

Theme 16. Album art depicting trees, shrubs, bushes and flowers.

1. Tales From Yesterday (Tribute To Yes) [Various Artists]
2. Wind and Wuthering [Genesis]
3. Eastern Wind [Chris de Burgh]


----------



## Starving Wolf

Theme 16. Album art depicting trees, shrubs, bushes and flowers.

1. Tales From Yesterday (Tribute To Yes) [Various Artists]
2. Wind and Wuthering [Genesis]
3. Eastern Wind [Chris de Burgh]
4. Red Rose Speedway [Paul Mccartney and Wings]


----------



## Jay

Theme 16. Album art depicting trees, shrubs, bushes, or flowers.

1. Tales From Yesterday (Tribute To Yes) [Various Artists]
2. Wind and Wuthering [Genesis]
3. Eastern Wind [Chris de Burgh]
4. Red Rose Speedway [Paul Mccartney and Wings]
5. On The Shore [Trees]


----------



## KevinJS

Theme 16. Album art depicting trees, shrubs, bushes, or flowers.

1. Tales From Yesterday (Tribute To Yes) [Various Artists]
2. Wind and Wuthering [Genesis]
3. Eastern Wind [Chris de Burgh]
4. Red Rose Speedway [Paul Mccartney and Wings]
5. On The Shore [Trees]
6 The Living Tree [Jon Anderson and Rick Wakeman]


----------



## Starving Wolf

Theme 16. Album art depicting trees, shrubs, bushes, or flowers.

1. Tales From Yesterday (Tribute To Yes) [Various Artists]
2. Wind and Wuthering [Genesis]
3. Eastern Wind [Chris de Burgh]
4. Red Rose Speedway [Paul Mccartney and Wings]
5. On The Shore [Trees]
6 The Living Tree [Jon Anderson and Rick Wakeman]
7. American Beauty [Grateful Dead]


----------



## KevinJS

Theme 16. Album art depicting trees, shrubs, bushes, or flowers.

1. Tales From Yesterday (Tribute To Yes) [Various Artists]
2. Wind and Wuthering [Genesis]
3. Eastern Wind [Chris de Burgh]
4. Red Rose Speedway [Paul Mccartney and Wings]
5. On The Shore [Trees]
6 The Living Tree [Jon Anderson and Rick Wakeman]
7. American Beauty [Grateful Dead]
8 The King Is Dead [The Decemberists]


----------



## Starving Wolf

Theme 16. Album art depicting trees, shrubs, bushes, or flowers.

1. Tales From Yesterday (Tribute To Yes) [Various Artists]
2. Wind and Wuthering [Genesis]
3. Eastern Wind [Chris de Burgh]
4. Red Rose Speedway [Paul Mccartney and Wings]
5. On The Shore [Trees]
6 The Living Tree [Jon Anderson and Rick Wakeman]
7. American Beauty [Grateful Dead]
8 The King Is Dead [The Decemberists]
9. Sgt Pepper's Lonely Hearts Club Band [Beatles]


----------



## SixFootScowl

Theme 16. Album art depicting trees, shrubs, bushes, or flowers.

1. Tales From Yesterday (Tribute To Yes) [Various Artists]
2. Wind and Wuthering [Genesis]
3. Eastern Wind [Chris de Burgh]
4. Red Rose Speedway [Paul Mccartney and Wings]
5. On The Shore [Trees]
6 The Living Tree [Jon Anderson and Rick Wakeman]
7. American Beauty [Grateful Dead]
8 The King Is Dead [The Decemberists]
9. Sgt Pepper's Lonely Hearts Club Band [Beatles]
10. Desire (Bob Dylan)


----------



## KevinJS

Theme 16. Album art depicting trees, shrubs, bushes, or flowers.

1. Tales From Yesterday (Tribute To Yes) [Various Artists]
2. Wind and Wuthering [Genesis]
3. Eastern Wind [Chris de Burgh]
4. Red Rose Speedway [Paul Mccartney and Wings]
5. On The Shore [Trees]
6 The Living Tree [Jon Anderson and Rick Wakeman]
7. American Beauty [Grateful Dead]
8 The King Is Dead [The Decemberists]
9. Sgt Pepper's Lonely Hearts Club Band [Beatles]
10. Desire (Bob Dylan)
11. Fear Of The Dark (Iron Maiden)


----------



## Starving Wolf

Theme 16. Album art depicting trees, shrubs, bushes, or flowers.

1. Tales From Yesterday (Tribute To Yes) [Various Artists]
2. Wind and Wuthering [Genesis]
3. Eastern Wind [Chris de Burgh]
4. Red Rose Speedway [Paul Mccartney and Wings]
5. On The Shore [Trees]
6 The Living Tree [Jon Anderson and Rick Wakeman]
7. American Beauty [Grateful Dead]
8 The King Is Dead [The Decemberists]
9. Sgt Pepper's Lonely Hearts Club Band [Beatles]
10. Desire (Bob Dylan)
11. Fear Of The Dark (Iron Maiden)
12. Goodbye Yellow Brick Road [Elton John]


----------



## KevinJS

Theme 16. Album art depicting trees, shrubs, bushes, or flowers.

1. Tales From Yesterday (Tribute To Yes) [Various Artists]
2. Wind and Wuthering [Genesis]
3. Eastern Wind [Chris de Burgh]
4. Red Rose Speedway [Paul Mccartney and Wings]
5. On The Shore [Trees]
6 The Living Tree [Jon Anderson and Rick Wakeman]
7. American Beauty [Grateful Dead]
8 The King Is Dead [The Decemberists]
9. Sgt Pepper's Lonely Hearts Club Band [Beatles]
10. Desire (Bob Dylan)
11. Fear Of The Dark (Iron Maiden)
12. Goodbye Yellow Brick Road [Elton John]
13. Misplaced Childhood [Marillion]


----------



## KevinJS

Theme 17. Album art depicts children.

1. The Perfect Element Pt. 1 [Pain Of Salvation]


----------



## Starving Wolf

Theme 17. Album art depicts children.

1. The Perfect Element Pt. 1 [Pain Of Salvation]
2. Every Good Boy Deserves Favor [Moody Blues]


----------



## KevinJS

Theme 17. Album art depicts children.

1. The Perfect Element Pt. 1 [Pain Of Salvation]
2. Every Good Boy Deserves Favor [Moody Blues]
3. A Change Of Seasons [Dream Theater]


----------



## Starving Wolf

Theme 17. Album art depicts children.

1. The Perfect Element Pt. 1 [Pain Of Salvation]
2. Every Good Boy Deserves Favor [Moody Blues]
3. A Change Of Seasons [Dream Theater]
4. War [U2]


----------



## KevinJS

Theme 17. Album art depicts children.

1. The Perfect Element Pt. 1 [Pain Of Salvation]
2. Every Good Boy Deserves Favor [Moody Blues]
3. A Change Of Seasons [Dream Theater]
4. War [U2]
5. Born On A Pirate Ship [Bare Naked Ladies]


----------



## Rogerx

Theme 17. Album art depicts children.

1. The Perfect Element Pt. 1 [Pain Of Salvation]
2. Every Good Boy Deserves Favor [Moody Blues]
3. A Change Of Seasons [Dream Theater]
4. War [U2]
5. Born On A Pirate Ship [Bare Naked Ladies]
6) Siamese Dream ( The Smashing Pumpkins)


----------



## Starving Wolf

Theme 17. Album art depicts children.

1. The Perfect Element Pt. 1 [Pain Of Salvation]
2. Every Good Boy Deserves Favor [Moody Blues]
3. A Change Of Seasons [Dream Theater]
4. War [U2]
5. Born On A Pirate Ship [Bare Naked Ladies]
6) Siamese Dream ( The Smashing Pumpkins)
7. A Charlie Brown Christmas [Vince Guaraldi]


----------



## KevinJS

Theme 17. Album art depicts children.

1. The Perfect Element Pt. 1 [Pain Of Salvation]
2. Every Good Boy Deserves Favor [Moody Blues]
3. A Change Of Seasons [Dream Theater]
4. War [U2]
5. Born On A Pirate Ship [Bare Naked Ladies]
6) Siamese Dream ( The Smashing Pumpkins)
7. A Charlie Brown Christmas [Vince Guaraldi]
8. Lightbulb Sun [Porcupine Tree]


----------



## Rogerx

Theme 17. Album art depicts children.

1. The Perfect Element Pt. 1 [Pain Of Salvation]
2. Every Good Boy Deserves Favor [Moody Blues]
3. A Change Of Seasons [Dream Theater]
4. War [U2]
5. Born On A Pirate Ship [Bare Naked Ladies]
6) Siamese Dream ( The Smashing Pumpkins)
7. A Charlie Brown Christmas [Vince Guaraldi]
8. Lightbulb Sun [Porcupine Tree]
9) Nevermind ( Smashing Pumpkins )
View attachment 160529


----------



## KevinJS

Theme 17. Album art depicts children.

1. The Perfect Element Pt. 1 [Pain Of Salvation]
2. Every Good Boy Deserves Favor [Moody Blues]
3. A Change Of Seasons [Dream Theater]
4. War [U2]
5. Born On A Pirate Ship [Bare Naked Ladies]
6) Siamese Dream ( The Smashing Pumpkins)
7. A Charlie Brown Christmas [Vince Guaraldi]
8. Lightbulb Sun [Porcupine Tree]
9) Nevermind ( Nirvana )
10) Balance (Van Halen)


----------



## Starving Wolf

Theme 17. Album art depicts children.

1. The Perfect Element Pt. 1 [Pain Of Salvation]
2. Every Good Boy Deserves Favor [Moody Blues]
3. A Change Of Seasons [Dream Theater]
4. War [U2]
5. Born On A Pirate Ship [Bare Naked Ladies]
6) Siamese Dream ( The Smashing Pumpkins)
7. A Charlie Brown Christmas [Vince Guaraldi]
8. Lightbulb Sun [Porcupine Tree]
9) Nevermind ( Nirvana )
10) Balance (Van Halen)
11) Return To Pooh Corner [Kenny Loggins]


----------



## Jay

Theme 17. Album art depicts children.

1. The Perfect Element Pt. 1 [Pain Of Salvation]
2. Every Good Boy Deserves Favor [Moody Blues]
3. A Change Of Seasons [Dream Theater]
4. War [U2]
5. Born On A Pirate Ship [Bare Naked Ladies]
6) Siamese Dream ( The Smashing Pumpkins)
7. A Charlie Brown Christmas [Vince Guaraldi]
8. Lightbulb Sun [Porcupine Tree]
9) Nevermind ( Nirvana )
10) Balance (Van Halen)
11) Return To Pooh Corner [Kenny Loggins]
12) Child Is Father To The Man [B,S,&T]


----------



## Art Rock

Theme 17. Album art depicts children.

1. The Perfect Element Pt. 1 [Pain Of Salvation]
2. Every Good Boy Deserves Favor [Moody Blues]
3. A Change Of Seasons [Dream Theater]
4. War [U2]
5. Born On A Pirate Ship [Bare Naked Ladies]
6) Siamese Dream ( The Smashing Pumpkins)
7. A Charlie Brown Christmas [Vince Guaraldi]
8. Lightbulb Sun [Porcupine Tree]
9) Nevermind ( Nirvana )
10) Balance (Van Halen)
11) Return To Pooh Corner [Kenny Loggins]
12) Child Is Father To The Man [B,S,&T]
13) Surprise (Paul Simon)


----------



## Art Rock

Theme 18. Album art depicts motorcycles, scooters, bicycles

1. Steve McQueen (Prefab Sprout)


----------



## KevinJS

Theme 18. Album art depicts motorcycles, scooters, bicycles

1. Steve McQueen (Prefab Sprout)
2. Quadrophenia (The Who)


----------



## Art Rock

Theme 18. Album art depicts motorcycles, scooters, bicycles

1. Steve McQueen (Prefab Sprout)
2. Quadrophenia (The Who)
3. Bat out of Hell (Meat Loaf)


----------



## D Smith

Theme 18. Album art depicts motorcycles, scooters, bicycles

1. Steve McQueen (Prefab Sprout)
2. Quadrophenia (The Who)
3. Bat out of Hell (Meat Loaf)
4. Born This Way (Lady Gaga)


----------



## Art Rock

Theme 18. Album art depicts motorcycles, scooters, bicycles

1. Steve McQueen (Prefab Sprout)
2. Quadrophenia (The Who)
3. Bat out of Hell (Meat Loaf)
4. Born This Way (Lady Gaga)
5. Tour de France (Kraftwerk)


----------



## KevinJS

Not sure this qualifies. Maybe not enough wheels.

Theme 18. Album art depicts motorcycles, scooters, bicycles

1. Steve McQueen (Prefab Sprout)
2. Quadrophenia (The Who)
3. Bat out of Hell (Meat Loaf)
4. Born This Way (Lady Gaga)
5. Tour de France (Kraftwerk)
6. A Dramatic Turn Of Events (Dream Theater)


----------



## Art Rock

Fine with me. 

Theme 18. Album art depicts motorcycles, scooters, bicycles, unicycles

1. Steve McQueen (Prefab Sprout)
2. Quadrophenia (The Who)
3. Bat out of Hell (Meat Loaf)
4. Born This Way (Lady Gaga)
5. Tour de France (Kraftwerk)
6. A Dramatic Turn Of Events (Dream Theater)
7. Dvorak Symphonies (Karajan)


----------



## SanAntone

Theme 18. Album art depicts motorcycles, scooters, bicycles, unicycles

1. Steve McQueen (Prefab Sprout)
2. Quadrophenia (The Who)
3. Bat out of Hell (Meat Loaf)
4. Born This Way (Lady Gaga)
5. Tour de France (Kraftwerk)
6. A Dramatic Turn Of Events (Dream Theater)
7. Dvorak Symphonies (Karajan)
8. Highway 61 Revisited (Bob Dylan)










Granted, it is small, but it's there on his tee shirt.


----------



## Art Rock

Theme 18. Album art depicts motorcycles, scooters, bicycles, unicycles

1. Steve McQueen (Prefab Sprout)
2. Quadrophenia (The Who)
3. Bat out of Hell (Meat Loaf)
4. Born This Way (Lady Gaga)
5. Tour de France (Kraftwerk)
6. A Dramatic Turn Of Events (Dream Theater)
7. Dvorak Symphonies (Karajan)
8. Highway 61 Revisited (Bob Dylan)
9. The Visitor (Arena)


----------



## KevinJS

Theme 18. Album art depicts motorcycles, scooters, bicycles, unicycles

1. Steve McQueen (Prefab Sprout)
2. Quadrophenia (The Who)
3. Bat out of Hell (Meat Loaf)
4. Born This Way (Lady Gaga)
5. Tour de France (Kraftwerk)
6. A Dramatic Turn Of Events (Dream Theater)
7. Dvorak Symphonies (Karajan)
8. Highway 61 Revisited (Bob Dylan)
9. The Visitor (Arena)
10. Road Rage (Great Big Sea)


----------



## Art Rock

Theme 18. Album art depicts motorcycles, scooters, bicycles, unicycles

1. Steve McQueen (Prefab Sprout)
2. Quadrophenia (The Who)
3. Bat out of Hell (Meat Loaf)
4. Born This Way (Lady Gaga)
5. Tour de France (Kraftwerk)
6. A Dramatic Turn Of Events (Dream Theater)
7. Dvorak Symphonies (Karajan)
8. Highway 61 Revisited (Bob Dylan)
9. The Visitor (Arena)
10. Road Rage (Great Big Sea)
11. Purple Rain (Prince)










_This was the last one I had in mind when I started the subject - none of you posted one I had been thinking of. _


----------



## KevinJS

My thought was Queen - Bicycle Race but I think the pic only appears inside European gatefold covers and not at all on North American copies of the album.

Theme 18. Album art depicts motorcycles, scooters, bicycles, unicycles

1. Steve McQueen (Prefab Sprout)
2. Quadrophenia (The Who)
3. Bat out of Hell (Meat Loaf)
4. Born This Way (Lady Gaga)
5. Tour de France (Kraftwerk)
6. A Dramatic Turn Of Events (Dream Theater)
7. Dvorak Symphonies (Karajan)
8. Highway 61 Revisited (Bob Dylan)
9. The Visitor (Arena)
10. Road Rage (Great Big Sea)
11. Purple Rain (Prince)
12. Bat Out Of Hell 2: Back Into Hell (Meatloaf)


----------



## Art Rock

_As I was out of ideas anyway, I googled a bit, and found this one, which I'll post as a bonus entry.

Non-numbered bonus entry:










It's Shanghai obviously, and I have the feeling my wife and I actually visited that place._


----------



## KevinJS

I’m out of ideas. I may have more albums with the required cover art but, if so, they are not on my phone. I’ve been through those on my phone several times.


----------



## SixFootScowl

KevinJS said:


> I'm out of ideas. I may have more albums with the required cover art but, if so, they are not on my phone. I've been through those on my phone several times.


How about albums with a table depicted on the cover? If you do, I'll post this image in the chain.


----------



## Art Rock

The 'ideas' we just talked about is still about the current theme (Album art depicts motorcycles, scooters, bicycles, unicycles), for which someone still needs to post a 13th. 

PS: tables fall under theme 8 (Albums with a household item on the cover).


----------



## SixFootScowl

Art Rock said:


> The 'ideas' we just talked about is still about the current theme (Album art depicts motorcycles, scooters, bicycles, unicycles), for which someone still needs to post a 13th.
> 
> PS: tables fall under theme 8 (Albums with a household item on the cover).


Yes, and I would have posted that album except it looks like a cafeteria table rather than a household. Somehow, I thought KevinJS was trying to come up with a new theme and had made the 13th post.

Anyway, carry on. I cannot figure a cover for the current theme.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Theme 18. Album art depicts motorcycles, scooters, bicycles, unicycles

1. Steve McQueen (Prefab Sprout)
2. Quadrophenia (The Who)
3. Bat out of Hell (Meat Loaf)
4. Born This Way (Lady Gaga)
5. Tour de France (Kraftwerk)
6. A Dramatic Turn Of Events (Dream Theater)
7. Dvorak Symphonies (Karajan)
8. Highway 61 Revisited (Bob Dylan)
9. The Visitor (Arena)
10. Road Rage (Great Big Sea)
11. Purple Rain (Prince)
12. Bat Out Of Hell 2: Back Into Hell (Meatloaf)
13. In Color (Cheap Trick)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Theme 19. The moon!

1. Bark at the Moon


----------



## Art Rock

Theme 19. The moon!

1. Bark at the Moon [Ozzy Osbourne[
2. The Raven That Refused to Sing (And Other Stories) [Steven Wilson]


----------



## KevinJS

Theme 19. The moon!

1. Bark at the Moon
2. The Raven That Refused to Sing (And Other Stories) [Steven Wilson]
3. Live at Luna Park (Dream Theater)


----------



## Art Rock

Theme 19. The moon!

1. Bark at the Moon [Ozzy Osbourne[
2. The Raven That Refused to Sing (And Other Stories) [Steven Wilson]
3. Live at Luna Park (Dream Theater)
4. Invisible Empire // Crescent Moon (KT Tunstall)


----------



## KevinJS

Theme 19. The moon!

1. Bark at the Moon [Ozzy Osbourne[
2. The Raven That Refused to Sing (And Other Stories) [Steven Wilson]
3. Live at Luna Park (Dream Theater)
4. Invisible Empire // Crescent Moon (KT Tunstall)
5. Shepherd Moons [Enya]


----------



## Art Rock

Theme 19. The moon!

1. Bark at the Moon [Ozzy Osbourne[
2. The Raven That Refused to Sing (And Other Stories) [Steven Wilson]
3. Live at Luna Park (Dream Theater)
4. Invisible Empire // Crescent Moon (KT Tunstall)
5. Shepherd Moons [Enya]
6. Moonmadness [Camel]


----------



## KevinJS

Theme 19. The moon!

1. Bark at the Moon [Ozzy Osbourne[
2. The Raven That Refused to Sing (And Other Stories) [Steven Wilson]
3. Live at Luna Park (Dream Theater)
4. Invisible Empire // Crescent Moon (KT Tunstall)
5. Shepherd Moons [Enya]
6. Moonmadness [Camel]
7. Night Castle [Trans Siberian Orchestra]


----------



## Art Rock

Theme 19. The moon!

1. Bark at the Moon [Ozzy Osbourne[
2. The Raven That Refused to Sing (And Other Stories) [Steven Wilson]
3. Live at Luna Park (Dream Theater)
4. Invisible Empire // Crescent Moon (KT Tunstall)
5. Shepherd Moons [Enya]
6. Moonmadness [Camel]
7. Night Castle [Trans Siberian Orchestra]
8. Marquee Moon [Television]


----------



## KevinJS

Theme 19. The moon!

1. Bark at the Moon [Ozzy Osbourne[
2. The Raven That Refused to Sing (And Other Stories) [Steven Wilson]
3. Live at Luna Park (Dream Theater)
4. Invisible Empire // Crescent Moon (KT Tunstall)
5. Shepherd Moons [Enya]
6. Moonmadness [Camel]
7. Night Castle [Trans Siberian Orchestra]
8. Marquee Moon [Television]
9. Apollo: Atmospheres and Soundtracks [Brian Eno]


----------



## pianozach

Theme 19. The moon!

1. Bark at the Moon [Ozzy Osbourne[
2. The Raven That Refused to Sing (And Other Stories) [Steven Wilson]
3. Live at Luna Park (Dream Theater)
4. Invisible Empire // Crescent Moon (KT Tunstall)
5. Shepherd Moons [Enya]
6. Moonmadness [Camel]
7. Night Castle [Trans Siberian Orchestra]
8. Marquee Moon [Television]
9. Apollo: Atmospheres and Soundtracks [Brian Eno]
10. Luna Sea [Firefall]


----------



## Art Rock

I'll post the elephant in the room..

Theme 19. The moon!

1. Bark at the Moon [Ozzy Osbourne[
2. The Raven That Refused to Sing (And Other Stories) [Steven Wilson]
3. Live at Luna Park (Dream Theater)
4. Invisible Empire // Crescent Moon (KT Tunstall)
5. Shepherd Moons [Enya]
6. Moonmadness [Camel]
7. Night Castle [Trans Siberian Orchestra]
8. Marquee Moon [Television]
9. Apollo: Atmospheres and Soundtracks [Brian Eno]
10. Luna Sea [Firefall]
11. The Dark Side of the Moon [Pink Floyd]


----------



## KevinJS

Theme 19. The moon!

1. Bark at the Moon [Ozzy Osbourne[
2. The Raven That Refused to Sing (And Other Stories) [Steven Wilson]
3. Live at Luna Park (Dream Theater)
4. Invisible Empire // Crescent Moon (KT Tunstall)
5. Shepherd Moons [Enya]
6. Moonmadness [Camel]
7. Night Castle [Trans Siberian Orchestra]
8. Marquee Moon [Television]
9. Apollo: Atmospheres and Soundtracks [Brian Eno]
10. Luna Sea [Firefall]
11. The Dark Side of the Moon [Pink Floyd]
12. La Luna [Sarah Brightman]


----------



## SanAntone

Theme 19. The moon!

1. Bark at the Moon [Ozzy Osbourne[
2. The Raven That Refused to Sing (And Other Stories) [Steven Wilson]
3. Live at Luna Park (Dream Theater)
4. Invisible Empire // Crescent Moon (KT Tunstall)
5. Shepherd Moons [Enya]
6. Moonmadness [Camel]
7. Night Castle [Trans Siberian Orchestra]
8. Marquee Moon [Television]
9. Apollo: Atmospheres and Soundtracks [Brian Eno]
10. Luna Sea [Firefall]
11. The Dark Side of the Moon [Pink Floyd]
12. La Luna [Sarah Brightman]
13. Moondance (Van Morrison)


----------



## Art Rock

Theme 20 is up for grabs for anyone who posted in theme 19.


----------



## KevinJS

Theme 20. Nationalities. No repeats, please

1. Eivør / Faroese


----------



## Art Rock

Theme 20. Nationalities. No repeats, please

1. Segl (Eivør / Faroese)
2. Shingetsu (Shingetsu / Japanese)


----------



## Taplow

Theme 20. Nationalities. No repeats, please

1. Segl (Eivør / Faroese)
2. Shingetsu (Shingetsu / Japanese)
3. Young Americans (David Bowie)


----------



## Jay

Theme 20. Nationalities. No repeats, please

1. Segl (Eivør / Faroese)
2. Shingetsu (Shingetsu / Japanese)
3. Young Americans (David Bowie)
4. Rocket To Russia [Ramones]


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Theme 20. Nationalities. No repeats, please

1. Segl (Eivør / Faroese)
2. Shingetsu (Shingetsu / Japanese)
3. Young Americans (David Bowie)
4. Rocket To Russia [Ramones]
5. Let England Shake (PJ Harvey)


----------



## D Smith

Theme 20. Nationalities. No repeats, please

1. Segl (Eivør / Faroese)
2. Shingetsu (Shingetsu / Japanese)
3. Young Americans (David Bowie)
4. Rocket To Russia [Ramones]
5. Let England Shake (PJ Harvey)
6. Sketches of Spain (Miles Davis)


----------



## KevinJS

Theme 20. Nationalities. No repeats, please

1. Segl (Eivør / Faroese)
2. Shingetsu (Shingetsu / Japanese)
3. Young Americans (David Bowie)
4. Rocket To Russia [Ramones]
5. Let England Shake (PJ Harvey)
6. Sketches of Spain (Miles Davis)
7. China Girl (Vanessa-Mae)


----------



## Jay

Theme 20. Nationalities. No repeats, please

1. Segl (Eivør / Faroese)
2. Shingetsu (Shingetsu / Japanese)
3. Young Americans (David Bowie)
4. Rocket To Russia [Ramones]
5. Let England Shake (PJ Harvey)
6. Sketches of Spain (Miles Davis)
7. China Girl (Vanessa-Mae)
8. The United States of America [s/t]


----------



## Rogerx

Theme 20. Nationalities. No repeats, please

1. Segl (Eivør / Faroese)
2. Shingetsu (Shingetsu / Japanese)
3. Young Americans (David Bowie)
4. Rocket To Russia [Ramones]
5. Let England Shake (PJ Harvey)
6. Sketches of Spain (Miles Davis)
7. China Girl (Vanessa-Mae)
8. The United States of America [s/t]
9. I Hate The Dutch (John Dowie)


----------



## SixFootScowl

Theme 20. Nationalities. No repeats, please

1. Segl (Eivør / Faroese)
2. Shingetsu (Shingetsu / Japanese)
3. Young Americans (David Bowie)
4. Rocket To Russia [Ramones]
5. Let England Shake (PJ Harvey)
6. Sketches of Spain (Miles Davis)
7. China Girl (Vanessa-Mae)
8. The United States of America [s/t]
9. I Hate The Dutch (John Dowie)
10. American Pie (Don McLean)


----------



## Art Rock

Well, that went off the rails quickly. The theme starter meant nationalities of the acts, as evidenced by the first selection. And stated 'no repeats' - we already have three Americans. Let's try to salvage something from this.


----------



## Art Rock

Theme 20. Nationalities/countries in titles. Each nationality/country can be used only three times.

1. Young Americans (David Bowie)
2. Rocket To Russia [Ramones]
3. Let England Shake (PJ Harvey)
4. Sketches of Spain (Miles Davis)
5. China Girl (Vanessa-Mae)
6. The United States of America [s/t]
7. I Hate The Dutch (John Dowie)
8. American Pie (Don McLean)
9. An Irish Symphony (Harty/Thomson)


----------



## Rogerx

Theme 20. Nationalities/countries in titles. Each nationality/country can be used only three times.

1. Young Americans (David Bowie)
2. Rocket To Russia [Ramones]
3. Let England Shake (PJ Harvey)
4. Sketches of Spain (Miles Davis)
5. China Girl (Vanessa-Mae)
6. The United States of America [s/t]
7. I Hate The Dutch (John Dowie)
8. American Pie (Don McLean)
9. An Irish Symphony (Harty/Thomson)
10. Tour De France ( Kraftwerk)


----------



## Art Rock

Theme 20. Nationalities/countries in titles. Each nationality/country can be used only three times.

1. Young Americans (David Bowie)
2. Rocket To Russia [Ramones]
3. Let England Shake (PJ Harvey)
4. Sketches of Spain (Miles Davis)
5. China Girl (Vanessa-Mae)
6. The United States of America [s/t]
7. I Hate The Dutch (John Dowie)
8. American Pie (Don McLean)
9. An Irish Symphony (Harty/Thomson)
10. Tour De France ( Kraftwerk) 
11. Scottish and Italian symphonies (Mendelssohn/Solti)


----------



## Rogerx

Theme 20. Nationalities/countries in titles. Each nationality/country can be used only three times.

1. Young Americans (David Bowie)
2. Rocket To Russia [Ramones]
3. Let England Shake (PJ Harvey)
4. Sketches of Spain (Miles Davis)
5. China Girl (Vanessa-Mae)
6. The United States of America [s/t]
7. I Hate The Dutch (John Dowie)
8. American Pie (Don McLean)
9. An Irish Symphony (Harty/Thomson)
10. Tour De France ( Kraftwerk) 
11. Scottish and Italian symphonies (Mendelssohn/Solti)
12) In Zaire (Johnny Wakelin )


----------



## Art Rock

Theme 20. Nationalities/countries in titles. Each nationality/country can be used only three times.

1. Young Americans (David Bowie)
2. Rocket To Russia [Ramones]
3. Let England Shake (PJ Harvey)
4. Sketches of Spain (Miles Davis)
5. China Girl (Vanessa-Mae)
6. The United States of America [s/t]
7. I Hate The Dutch (John Dowie)
8. American Pie (Don McLean)
9. An Irish Symphony (Harty/Thomson)
10. Tour De France ( Kraftwerk)
11. Scottish and Italian symphonies (Mendelssohn/Solti)
12. In Zaire (Johnny Wakelin ) 
13. Made in Japan (Deep Purple)


----------



## Art Rock

*Two requests:

[1] Please pay attention to the actual theme. The previous one was derailed with many players posting albums that did not meet the actual theme (resulting in having to change the theme altogether).
[2] Please, as requested in the first post, include an image of the album cover when you post an album.*


----------



## Art Rock

Theme 21. Canines - mentioned in the title (but not as part of the band/act's name) or depicted in the cover.

1. Parklife [Blur]


----------



## Rogerx

Theme 21. Canines - mentioned in the title (but not as part of the band/act's name) or depicted in the cover.

1. Parklife [Blur]
2) Everybody Knows This Is Nowhere (Neil Young)


----------



## Art Rock

Theme 21. Canines - mentioned in the title (but not as part of the band/act's name) or depicted in the cover.

1. Parklife [Blur]
2. Everybody Knows This Is Nowhere [Neil Young]
3. Hounds of Love [Kate Bush]


----------



## Rogerx

Theme 21. Canines - mentioned in the title (but not as part of the band/act's name) or depicted in the cover.

1. Parklife [Blur]
2. Everybody Knows This Is Nowhere [Neil Young]
3. Hounds of Love [Kate Bush]
4. Dog Eat Dog (Joni Mitchell






)


----------



## Art Rock

Theme 21. Canines - mentioned in the title (but not as part of the band/act's name) or depicted in the cover.

1. Parklife [Blur]
2. Everybody Knows This Is Nowhere [Neil Young]
3. Hounds of Love [Kate Bush]
4. Dog Eat Dog (Joni Mitchell)
5. Alice in Chains [Alice in Chains]


----------



## Rogerx

Art Rock said:


> Theme 21. Canines - mentioned in the title (but not as part of the band/act's name) or depicted in the cover.
> 
> 1. Parklife [Blur]
> 2. Everybody Knows This Is Nowhere [Neil Young]
> 3. Hounds of Love [Kate Bush]
> 4. Dog Eat Dog (Joni Mitchell)
> 5. Alice in Chains [Alice in Chains]
> 6. Richmond Fontaine(The great Thirteen Cities )


----------



## Art Rock

Theme 21. Canines - mentioned in the title (but not as part of the band/act's name) or depicted in the cover.

1. Parklife [Blur]
2. Everybody Knows This Is Nowhere [Neil Young]
3. Hounds of Love [Kate Bush]
4. Dog Eat Dog (Joni Mitchell)
5. Alice in Chains [Alice in Chains]
6. Thirteen Cities (Richmond Fontaine)
7. Pampered Menial (Pavlov's Dog)


----------



## Rogerx

Theme 21. Canines - mentioned in the title (but not as part of the band/act's name) or depicted in the cover.

1. Parklife [Blur]
2. Everybody Knows This Is Nowhere [Neil Young]
3. Hounds of Love [Kate Bush]
4. Dog Eat Dog (Joni Mitchell)
5. Alice in Chains [Alice in Chains]
6. Thirteen Cities (Richmond Fontaine)
7. Pampered Menial (Pavlov's Dog)
8. Rick Springfield (Working Class Dog)


----------



## Art Rock

Theme 21. Canines - mentioned in the title (but not as part of the band/act's name) or depicted in the cover.

1. Parklife [Blur]
2. Everybody Knows This Is Nowhere [Neil Young]
3. Hounds of Love [Kate Bush]
4. Dog Eat Dog (Joni Mitchell)
5. Alice in Chains [Alice in Chains]
6. Thirteen Cities (Richmond Fontaine)
7. Pampered Menial (Pavlov's Dog)
8. Working Class Dog (Rick Springfield)
9. Diamond Dogs (David Bowie)


----------



## D Smith

Theme 21. Canines - mentioned in the title (but not as part of the band/act's name) or depicted in the cover.

1. Parklife [Blur]
2. Everybody Knows This Is Nowhere [Neil Young]
3. Hounds of Love [Kate Bush]
4. Dog Eat Dog (Joni Mitchell)
5. Alice in Chains [Alice in Chains]
6. Thirteen Cities (Richmond Fontaine)
7. Pampered Menial (Pavlov's Dog)
8. Working Class Dog (Rick Springfield)
9. Diamond Dogs (David Bowie)
10. Normal As Blueberry Pie (Nellie McKay)


----------



## Art Rock

Theme 21. Canines - mentioned in the title (but not as part of the band/act's name) or depicted in the cover.

1. Parklife [Blur]
2. Everybody Knows This Is Nowhere [Neil Young]
3. Hounds of Love [Kate Bush]
4. Dog Eat Dog (Joni Mitchell)
5. Alice in Chains [Alice in Chains]
6. Thirteen Cities (Richmond Fontaine)
7. Pampered Menial (Pavlov's Dog)
8. Working Class Dog (Rick Springfield)
9. Diamond Dogs (David Bowie)
10. Normal As Blueberry Pie (Nellie McKay)
11. Rain Dogs (Tom Waits)


----------



## Rogerx

Art Rock said:


> Theme 21. Canines - mentioned in the title (but not as part of the band/act's name) or depicted in the cover.
> 
> 1. Parklife [Blur]
> 2. Everybody Knows This Is Nowhere [Neil Young]
> 3. Hounds of Love [Kate Bush]
> 4. Dog Eat Dog (Joni Mitchell)
> 5. Alice in Chains [Alice in Chains]
> 6. Thirteen Cities (Richmond Fontaine)
> 7. Pampered Menial (Pavlov's Dog)
> 8. Working Class Dog (Rick Springfield)
> 9. Diamond Dogs (David Bowie)
> 10. Normal As Blueberry Pie (Nellie McKay)
> 11. Rain Dogs (Tom Waits)
> 12. One Man Dog ( James Taylor. )


----------



## Art Rock

Theme 21. Canines - mentioned in the title (but not as part of the band/act's name) or depicted in the cover.

1. Parklife [Blur]
2. Everybody Knows This Is Nowhere [Neil Young]
3. Hounds of Love [Kate Bush]
4. Dog Eat Dog (Joni Mitchell)
5. Alice in Chains [Alice in Chains]
6. Thirteen Cities (Richmond Fontaine)
7. Pampered Menial (Pavlov's Dog)
8. Working Class Dog (Rick Springfield)
9. Diamond Dogs (David Bowie)
10. Normal As Blueberry Pie (Nellie McKay)
11. Rain Dogs (Tom Waits)
12. One Man Dog (James Taylor)
13. Foxtrot (Genesis)


----------



## Art Rock

Interest in the previous one was low for some reason. The next theme can be started by anyone who did not post in theme 21.


----------



## Art Rock

Well, I did not expect this one to go to 100. So be it.


----------

